# Proud owner of a 1* rating



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it. 

The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.

I slide the green bar to start the trip but it's taking a little while to load up. I apologize for the brief delay and show him on my phone where it was still loading. He tells me to just go ahead and starts giving me directions. I tell him I can't go anywhere until the ride starts or else I won't get paid for the total distance traveled. He seems confused, like he doesn't understand that I'm doing this for money, not fun or charity (though it is kinda fun).

The ride loads and I see it's a 2-stop trip. He says we're going to Sheetz (the same Sheetz where I learned my lesson about wait time at stops with Shantasia) and then his hotel. Dumbass put in the stops backwards, but whatever, they're very close to each other. He thanks me for picking him up and told me that last time the app messed up on the pickup location he called his driver, she said she'd be right there, and then she didn't move and he got charged a fee. Of course I didn't mention that had he been further away I would've done the same thing. But I told him that he could avoid that in the future by editing the pickup point and moving the pin to exactly where he was on the map.

We get to Sheetz and I tell him about the 3 minute wait time. He's surprised, so I remind him that the app says just that when you add in a stop. He says no problem, he'll just be in and out, but then he tries to leave his backpack behind. I ask him to take his backpack with him, explaining that if he ends up taking longer than 3 minutes I'll have to leave, but he can request another ride. He starts to get pissed off and says that he never heard of that before. I told him that if he's in and out in 3 minutes, no problem, but he needed to take his bag with him just in case the line is long and he needs more time. He told me to just go ahead and take him to his hotel. 

On the way to the hotel I explain that it's nothing personal, but people have abused my time in the past so now I have the same policy with everyone. I tell him that we only get paid 12¢/minute for wait time, and that drivers only get about half of what passengers pay for a ride. I told him it simply came down to the fact that I need to make a living and I need to protect myself from losing money on a ride. I'm sure that any rational individual would understand, but this guy thought of no one but himself. 

The next day I see I got a 1* with a "service quality" complaint. I'm good with that.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Can you do a Cliff Notes version of this?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

EphLux said:


> Can you do a Cliff Notes version of this?


Dude was a dick. Wanted me to start driving before I could start the trip, and then couldn't understand that "stop" doesn't mean "stop-and-wait." He rated me 1* but I'm proud of it because I didn't let his threat of a low rating make me do a money-losing trip.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


Your next goal should be a two star.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


My last one ☆ was also a situation exactly like that. Pickup was at Walmart. Loaded an entire trunk full of bags, swipe to start and five stops come up.

Told her, because she has all these bags I will not even do one stop. Gave her two options: 1) End trip now w/o cancel fee or 2) End trip at 1st stop.

Chooses # 2. She one ☆ me and logs several complaints. Receive email warning, from Uber.

But, like you, darn proud of it as well!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> He rated me 1* but I'm proud of it because I didn't let his threat of a low rating make me do a money-losing trip.


Welcome to the elite club of Proud IDGAS 1 Star Earners. Every 1 star I've earned, I took pride in its back story. My favorite ones involve my car screeching to a stop and the pax almost tumbling from the car like a mafia body dump.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Dude was a dick. Wanted me to start driving before I could start the trip, and then couldn't understand that "stop" doesn't mean "stop-and-wait." He rated me 1* but I'm proud of it because I didn't let his threat of a low rating make me do a money-losing trip.


You have the right attitude.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Lessons learned.
Shuffle/cancel if pax is not at pin in time.
Cancel all multi stop trips. 
Cancel if rider is unhappy with service in any way.
You can start the ride and get paid even if Uber app is lagging. 
Don't bother to explain Uber economics to unhappy riders. They already feel that they are paying too much and don't care about drivers' problems. 
Good luck!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Trips with a stop, pax should not be able to rate. There are too many ways for them to abuse the driver and they hold the driver hostage with threat of bad rating.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Your next goal should be a two star.


Yes! I still haven't gotten any of those!


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


"I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. "

I'm prouder than you because I got plenty more than 2 :laugh:



OldBay said:


> Trips with a stop, pax should not be able to rate. There are too many ways for them to abuse the driver and they hold the driver hostage with threat of bad rating.


It's another Uber trap, because you don't see the stop until starting the ride


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Shuffle/cancel if pax is not at pin in time.


Normally I do, but he could obviously see me and could've made it to my car in time, I just drove around the parking lot to get the job done quick. I suppose I could've stayed put and when he walked over drive away a few feet but I'm not that much of a asshole yet ?



TemptingFate said:


> Cancel all multi stop trips


How do you do this without pissing them off too bad? If they're outside my car I don't care how mad they are but once they're inside it's another story.



TemptingFate said:


> You can start the ride and get paid even if Uber app is lagging.


Thank you, I didn't know that


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Yes! I still haven't gotten any of those!


I have mine!!!:biggrin:



ariel5466 said:


> Normally I do, but he could obviously see me and could've made it to my car in time, I just drove around the parking lot to get the job done quick. I suppose I could've stayed put and when he walked over drive away a few feet but I'm not that much of a @@@@@@@ yet ?
> 
> How do you do this without pissing them off too bad? If they're outside my car I don't care how mad they are but once they're inside it's another story.
> 
> Thank you, I didn't know that


"How do you do this without pissing them off too bad? If they're outside my car I don't care how mad they are but once they're inside it's another story."

Yes, that's dangerous with a male pax


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


So you pull up and he's not exactly where the pin is. 
Welcome to rideshare. It's part of the gig get used to it. Right here is where your fuse gets lit. (Deju vue to the Hotel story). Right here is where your attitude goes sour. the rest of the events that follow Will be a direct result of this.
So he's eager to go and tells you to drive. there's a slight delay with the app. Okay so just take a deep breath or count to 10. Your fuse is getting shorter.
Your Rider makes an error and reverses the stops. I give him credit for at least trying To add a stop to his ride. Do you know how many people don't have a clue how to do that? The app calculates time and mileage you're going to get paid even if they don't put a stop in. But this just continues to feed more fuel into your attitude.
Now you're going to become confrontational about your three minute stop rule. Any chance of getting a tip from this guy just went out the window. Imagine what's going through his mind at this point.
Now the Coupe de grace. You're going to lecture this guy about the functionality of our drivers app. Talk about pouring salt in his wound.

You definitely earned that 1


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> So you pull up and he's not exactly where the pin is.
> Welcome to rideshare. It's part of the gig get used to it. Right here is where your fuse gets lit. (Deju vue to the Hotel story). Right here is where your attitude goes sour. the rest of the events that follow Will be a direct result of this.
> So he's eager to go and tells you to drive. there's a slight delay with the app. Okay so just take a deep breath or count to 10. Your fuse is getting shorter.
> Your Rider makes an error and reverses the stops. I give him credit for at least trying To add a stop to his ride. Do you know how many people don't have a clue how to do that? The app calculates time and mileage you're going to get paid even if they don't put a stop in. But this just continues to feed more fuel into your attitude.
> ...


I didn't show him any attitude. I was smiling, friendly, engaged in conversation. When he told me he regularly gets shuffled I told him what he could do to avoid that situation in the future. The reversed stops were no problem, he told me where he wanted to go and that's where I took him. He didn't get mad until I told him I'd wait for him for 3 minutes and asked him to take his bag in with him instead of leaving it as an anchor in my car.

I've had people abuse my time at stops and I'm not playing around with that anymore.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Did you get a good ride after you cancelled the guy who 1*'d you?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> So you pull up and he's not exactly where the pin is.
> Welcome to rideshare. It's part of the gig get used to it. Right here is where your fuse gets lit. (Deju vue to the Hotel story). Right here is where your attitude goes sour. the rest of the events that follow Will be a direct result of this.
> So he's eager to go and tells you to drive. there's a slight delay with the app. Okay so just take a deep breath or count to 10. Your fuse is getting shorter.
> Your Rider makes an error and reverses the stops. I give him credit for at least trying To add a stop to his ride. Do you know how many people don't have a clue how to do that? The app calculates time and mileage you're going to get paid even if they don't put a stop in. But this just continues to feed more fuel into your attitude.
> ...


Disagree. She handled the situation perfectly.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

June132017 said:


> Did you get a good ride after you cancelled the guy who 1*'d you?


I didn't cancel him, if I did he wouldn't have been able to rate me. But yes, I did. Not great, about $7, but the pickup was nearby and it took me to a very busy area.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I didn't show him any attitude. I was smiling, friendly, engaged in conversation. When he told me he regularly gets shuffled I told him what he could do to avoid that situation in the future. The reversed stops were no problem, he told me where he wanted to go and that's where I took him. He didn't get mad until I told him I'd wait for him for 3 minutes and asked him to take his bag in with him instead of leaving it as an anchor in my car.
> 
> I've had people abuse my time at stops and I'm not playing around with that anymore.


 You clearly had a negative attitude.

That's obvious by what you wrote.

"Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up".
"Dumbass put in the stops backwards".

When your head is full of all this negativity, how do you think you're going to treat the rider? People aren't stupid they'll see right through your phony smile.

You've had a lot of experienced people up here give you great advice. but you're still handling these situations exactly the same, Nothing has changed.

The definition of insanity is doing the same things while you're expecting different results.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> You've had a lot of experienced people up here give you great advice. but you're still handling these situations exactly the same, Nothing has changed


Oh, I've listened. I used to wait and make $3 for a 20 minute ride. I'm much happier now that I don't ?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Disagree. She handled the situation perfectly.


 Seeing how your opinion is always at the opposite end of what the majority says, I'll take that comment as an approval.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

And on most trips with stops when I explain the 3 minute wait time they say no problem and they're in and out in 2.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Oh, I've listened. I used to wait and make $3 for a 20 minute ride. I'm much happier now that I don't ?


You're a drama queen with a really bad attitude.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey, we all have 1 stars, most undeserved AND, we wouldn’t love you if you didn’t.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TPAMB said:


> Hey, we all have 1 stars, most undeserved AND, we wouldn't love you if you didn't.


I guess I'm not loved. While I don't have any 1 stars yet, I have four 2 stars. How many can top that?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Normally I do, but he could obviously see me and could've made it to my car in time, I just drove around the parking lot to get the job done quick. I suppose I could've stayed put and when he walked over drive away a few feet but I'm not that much of a @@@@@@@ yet ?
> 
> How do you do this without pissing them off too bad? If they're outside my car I don't care how mad they are but once they're inside it's another story.
> 
> Thank you, I didn't know that


I just say, "I'm sorry, I don't do stops more than 2 minutes to drop off or pick up someone because I dont get paid for waiting. Stops cost extra tip."
At that point the understanding pax will pull out a cash tip. The sneaky paxhole will promise a tip in the app and you'll be lucky if it's $1. The entitled paxhole will balk and demand the ride, sometimes threatening to down rate. To the understanding pax, I gratefully accept the tip and provide perfect service. To the sneaky and entitled paxhole, I say, "This ride is cancelled, please get out. It's not worth my time./I don't like your attitude."
Yes it can be awkward and they might threaten to lodge a complaint but they have no choice and I've never gotten any feedback about it.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> You're a drama queen with a really bad attitude.


If wanting to maximize my profitability is being a drama queen, then call me Mariah Carey.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> If wanting to maximize my profitability is being a drama queen, then call me Mariah Carey.


 You just don't get it. This has absolutely nothing to do with money.

This story is just a repeat of your previous stories.The only thing that's changed are the passengers.
You have an obvious chip on your shoulder. All this drama that takes place in your rides is created by you.

You can take a horse to water but you can't make it drink.



ariel5466 said:


> If wanting to maximize my profitability is being a drama queen, then call me Mariah Carey.


 If anything drama is going to decrease your profitability.

No tips.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Getting a 1 is easy. Getting a 2 requires circumstance and a particularly psychotic individual. A 1 is a throw away. anyone can just act out and punch the 1 out of anger. But the 2! A passenger has to have thought it out and in his or her delusionsal state found a redeeming feature. Yes the elusive 2. I have yet to procure one. My white whale is out there somewhere! Most likely in a mental ward.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> No tips


I actually do pretty good with tips. The vast majority of my pax are awesome. I just don't post about every single one.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I actually do pretty good with tips. The vast majority of my pax are awesome. I just don't post about every single one.


 Some people accept advice and even act on it. Some people simply don't.

I'm quite sure they'll be another Drama post in the future.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you 1 starred this jerk?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Hopefully you 1 starred this jerk?


Of course!


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.


Did you received a tip for driving towards him instead of him having to walk towards you ?? After all you went out of your way to do it.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

this is why they need to enable live location on every trip so pickups are easier. and to be honest if pax requests a stop you just have to deal if you tell them to take backpack and put them on a 3 minute timer they will get furious.

To be honest put yourself in pax position, what if the line takes 4 minutes instead of 3? What is this boot camp?


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> You're a drama queen with a really bad attitude.


Or maybe she's smart and doesn't like other people waisting her time ?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm still waiting for my first two star trip.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I didn't show him any attitude. I was smiling, friendly, engaged in conversation. When he told me he regularly gets shuffled I told him what he could do to avoid that situation in the future. The reversed stops were no problem, he told me where he wanted to go and that's where I took him. He didn't get mad until I told him I'd wait for him for 3 minutes and asked him to take his bag in with him instead of leaving it as an anchor in my car.
> 
> I've had people abuse my time at stops and I'm not playing around with that anymore.


Pay no attention to R3drang3r. He's been working too hard as you can tell from his avatar.

You've been progressing along the same path a lot of us have. You got your 1*. You've been trying all different manors of explaining things to the pax. You've tried being nice. Unfortunately, if they don't get what they consider to be a perfect ride, they just might downrate. And you'll be downgraded for things that are more Uber's fault than yours. And nothing you can do is going to change that aside from identifying them before they get in the car, and canceling the ride. All that's left for you to learn is where your tolerance level is for being down-rated. I think the first phone call signifies a 30% chance of a down rate. The second phone call signifies a 60% chance, and so on. Understand that if you have to explain anything, you've been set up for a fall by Uber. The chance of a down rate is increasing all the while you are explaining. It's a catch 22.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> I'm still waiting for my first two star trip.


I got mine. Don't worry, when you grow up you'll have it too :biggrin:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


Hope you 1*ed him

for being a pain in the ass


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> You clearly had a negative attitude.
> 
> That's obvious by what you wrote.
> 
> ...


And here's the Uber employee.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I have a question here. I haven't figured out if to swipe "confirm stop" when I get there, or when I am leaving from the stop...

What do you guys do and why? How does that work exactly?


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> You clearly had a negative attitude.
> 
> That's obvious by what you wrote.
> 
> ...


I can see you, through your screen!

Those "experts" with great advice to provide water, chewing gum, magazines and so on are a bunch of ? ? ? who has no respect to themselves and their ass-licking tactics lead to a one big problem - cheap PAX for a $1 ride wants to be treated like a VIP person, but VIP actually pays $100 not a $1 and getting such a service...



ariel5466 said:


> Oh, I've listened. I used to wait and make $3 for a 20 minute ride. I'm much happier now that I don't ?


Never ever listen to uber employees, masking themselves as drivers, riders, experts (especially Youtube experts)... they are here to make you work harder.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Why did you lie to him @ariel5466 ...we dont get half the fare....its much less


----------



## JayIRL (Mar 20, 2018)

Trips with multiple stops is another piece of information that needs to be made mandatory with the trip information. As partners (lol!) we should know an estimate of what each trip will pay us, along with if there are multiple stops in the trip. I realize this is wishful thinking at this point, but still.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Michael1230nj said:


> Getting a 1 is easy. Getting a 2 requires circumstance and a particularly psychotic individual. A 1 is a throw away. anyone can just act out and punch the 1 out of anger. But the 2! A passenger has to have thought it out and in his or her delusionsal state found a redeeming feature. Yes the elusive 2. I have yet to procure one. My white whale is out there somewhere! Most likely in a mental ward.


I have a theory that there's really only one guy out there handing out all the twos and he travels around the country. You just have to be where he is. He's been through my neighborhood three times now.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

JayIRL said:


> Trips with multiple stops is another piece of information that needs to be made mandatory with the trip information. As partners (lol!) we should know an estimate of what each trip will pay us, along with if there are multiple stops in the trip. I realize this is wishful thinking at this point, but still.


Too logic. Mr. Uber doesn't like that. It's confusing



Michael1230nj said:


> Getting a 1 is easy. Getting a 2 requires circumstance and a particularly psychotic individual. A 1 is a throw away. anyone can just act out and punch the 1 out of anger. But the 2! A passenger has to have thought it out and in his or her delusionsal state found a redeeming feature. Yes the elusive 2. I have yet to procure one. My white whale is out there somewhere! Most likely in a mental ward.


Boys crying for something I already got....Sweeeeet :biggrin:


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I didn't cancel him, if I did he wouldn't have been able to rate me.


I'm getting an itchy trigger finger on the cancel button these days. If I even suspect the pax is annoyed on a short trip with one stop, I'll eat the loss and toss them without benefit of ratings. Sometimes, their annoyance can be of their own making, and it can actually provide you an easy out.

This morning, I had a pick-up at an apartment complex with a janky parking lot situation. I got as close to the pin as I could. After four minutes, the girl texts me. I hate texting through the app about complex situations. So, I call her up and tell her where I'm parked within the complex. She gets all huffy on the phone, telling me to wait for her since she'll have to walk down a hill.

I shuffled the paxhole. The second I hear a 1* in your voice, you might as well get that Uber app fired up again. A cancel is coming your way real soon.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Another example of the OP's disdain for people, poor people skills, ignorance of app functions, and once again putting it all on the rider. Sad.

Sorry @ZenUber, you are an enabler, encouraging the OP of her many wrong doings.
I realize by reading some of your other posts, that you are very similar.
Most, if not all of this could have been avoided.

@R3drang3r posts were spot on!
Then followed by the extremists that think if you don't agree with the OP, you are therefore a shill or doormat.
There is an in-between you know.

But yes, stops are rating killers, as most try to take advantage of that feature, in my experience and market.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Some people accept advice and even act on it. Some people simply don't.
> 
> I'm quite sure they'll be another Drama post in the future.


I don't get it. The title of her post is "*Proud owner of a 1* rating.*" She's making light of it. How is she a drama queen? The only think that makes sense is your avatar.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Lessons learned.
> Shuffle/cancel if pax is not at pin in time.
> Cancel all multi stop trips.
> Cancel if rider is unhappy with service in any way.
> ...


 I guess I need to pay better attention. You say "cancel all multi stop trips". Does that show up before you accept a ride? I have only had a few trips with stops but I didn't find out until the rider was in the car. Is that information available before accepting the trip?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I guess I need to pay better attention. You say "cancel all multi stop trips". Does that show up before you accept a ride? I have only had a few trips with stops but I didn't find out until the rider was in the car. Is that information available before accepting the trip?


I accept the trip, see stops are required and then tell the pax I don't do stops without a tip. If I don't get a tip, I cancel the ride without moving and kick the paxhole out of the car.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

See I understand the problem people have with the OP.



The OP always has these threads where they get confrontational with a pax they believe is doing more than necessary to accept a ride and get from A to B, but they don't have any threads about a good upstanding pax.

I mean why can't they have a thread about how they helped an old lady with groceries or let a pax that's really into Bonobo and Skrillex use the aux bro? 

We don't want all of these threads where you actually have a story and we post multiple times and stay entertained. We want a thread where you just don't say anything to the pax despite how xtra they're being so we have nothing to talk about. Like that guy that almost drove that drunk lady's car home, but didn't. Almost not going to be a boring story, but then it was.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I accept the trip, see stops are required and then tell the pax I don't do stops without a tip. If I don't get a tip, I cancel the ride without moving and kick the paxhole out of the car.


 I'm thinking that nice,smiling girl isn't a picture of you...????


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I didn't show him any attitude. I was smiling, friendly, engaged in conversation. When he told me he regularly gets shuffled I told him what he could do to avoid that situation in the future. The reversed stops were no problem, he told me where he wanted to go and that's where I took him. He didn't get mad until I told him I'd wait for him for 3 minutes and asked him to take his bag in with him instead of leaving it as an anchor in my car.
> 
> I've had people abuse my time at stops and I'm not playing around with that anymore.


i get what the other poster is saying....it's all about how you explain it all to the pax....the above poster is trying to say to try to go out of your way to be nice and polite when explaining it all

i wouldn't have handled your situation and differently, except to just try to be a little but nicer explaining it all

the pax probably will just 1 star and not tip anyhow but coming across as extra nice will sometimes get the pax to sympathize and 5 star and even earn you a tip


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the pax probably will just 1 star and not tip anyhow but coming across as extra nice will sometimes get the pax to sympathize and 5 star and even earn you a tip


The pax sounded like an idiot. It's hard to fix stupid...even with copious amounts of kindness.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

rkozy said:


> The pax sounded like an idiot. It's hard to fix stupid...even with copious amounts of kindness.


if the pax is deliberately rude then all bets are off...if they are just not educated then take the time to educate them...it'll help their rides with all the future drivers


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> if the pax is deliberately rude then all bets are off...if they are just not educated then take the time to educate them...it'll help their rides with all the future drivers


If the passenger seems genuinely perplexed and sorry, then I'll be as polite as a church mouse. Experience tells me most riders think drivers can be hoodwinked. That's why I'm vigilant about "mistakes" any rider claims to make in ordering a ride.

Some pax like to plead ignorance so they can game the system. I can't tell you how many times they'll hop in my car with a no-stop trip and say, "I'll be in there just a few minutes. You're taking me back to my place, right?"

I have to explain to them that their fare only covers the trip to their destination. They need to add a stop if they're doing a round-tripper. Then, they act like they have no idea how to do such a thing. In my experience, being nice to people who are attempting to scam you doesn't correct their behavior. It just emboldens them to pull the same scrap on the next driver.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


I'm so proud of you, now wear that 1star as a badge of honor.


ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


now your officially a U/L driver, it takes hard work to get 1star, congrats.?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> now your officially a U/L driver, it takes hard work to get 1star, congrats.?


Not really. All you have to do is pick up a passenger who is having a bad day, and refuse to coddle them.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

R3drang3r said:


> Seeing how your opinion is always at the opposite end of what the majority says, I'll take that comment as an approval.


I was thinking wait a minute....


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Your next goal should be a two star.


Just keep driving an eventuality you'll get full set. No extra efforts needed!


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


I have 6, 1* rides outta just at about 1000 rides with a current 4.92, not that I care...question, will I be able to see any "service quality " complaints? If so, where? Thanks


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Chorch said:


> I have a question here. I haven't figured out if to swipe "confirm stop" when I get there, or when I am leaving from the stop...
> 
> What do you guys do and why? How does that work exactly?


I've wondered about this too. It's a design oversight. I always swipe "Confirm Stop" on arrival and then have to look up a clock and count the minutes. There should at least be a timer in the app at each stop.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SJCorolla said:


> I've wondered about this too. It's a design oversight.


Everything about the Uber app is intentional. You don't need to know how long the pax is keeping you waiting at a stop. Do you want that 5* rating, or not? If they need to spend 25 minutes shopping for hair relaxers and weaves, then you will wait 25 minutes for them to finish shopping. If you don't, you can either cancel and eat the time/gas you just lost, or end the ride early, proceed without them, and spend two days at a Green Light Hub proving you weren't drunk behind the wheel that day.

Uber makes sure you will have no choice but to play along. That's why the timer function has been omitted. It would only serve to remind you how bad you are getting F'd by the pax and the company who protects the pax.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I'm thinking that nice,smiling girl isn't a picture of you...????


It's a man.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


Next time leave


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> You just don't get it. This has absolutely nothing to do with money.
> 
> This story is just a repeat of your previous stories.The only thing that's changed are the passengers.
> You have an obvious chip on your shoulder. All this drama that takes place in your rides is created by you.


You evidently don't understand the distinction between setting limits with people and having a chip on your shoulder.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I don't get it. The title of her post is "*Proud owner of a 1* rating.*" She's making light of it. How is she a drama queen? The only think that makes sense is your avatar.


 Is that all you get out of her entire thread? That she's making light of receiving a 1. That's the typical behavior of a child. Make believe that you really wanted it.
This story is just another episode of the series Uber Drama Queen. the first episode Was the hotel. the second episode was the two angry men with the dog. now we have episode 3 in the ongoing series.
You and others that follow her posts around are enablers. You're simply encouraging her To repeat more of her ill Behaviour. One of these days her bad attitude is going to get her hurt. You and the rest of her Entourage Will in part be responsible.
I don't see one Post in this entire thread where anybody tried to offer her advice as to how to avoid conflict.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


I like what you did but I would have handled it slightly different. For one I wouldn't have drove to pick him after he called me let alone answer the call. Only time a rider calls you is to tell you that they will be there in a few minutes or their at a different location. Just avoid the trouble and don't answer the call...even when you did and saw him in your rear view just stay put and collect the cancel fee.

The other thing I might have done differently is instead of telling the rider to take his belongings and that he only has 3 minutes. I would just keep that information about the 3 minutes to myself. Its normally gonna cause conflict and reaction from the rider. When I tell a rider to take their belongings I tell them that I dont want to be responsible for their property which normally will give you a better reaction then telling them that they only have 3 minutes. Well done though.



R3drang3r said:


> Some people accept advice and even act on it. Some people simply don't.
> 
> I'm quite sure they'll be another Drama post in the future.


Lets hope so. I always like hearing them.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I can empathize with the OP because I know that events beyond our control can make us less than 10/10 emotionally. Just get cut off in traffic? Airing out the car from a smoker? Just had a fight with your girlfriend? You get the idea.

You really only need to be 5/10 emotionally to handle most pax well. You can be having a bad day and its not an issue if you get only good, professional pax. But if you get a problem pax you need to be 10/10 to get through unscathed.

The OPs actions are completely legit and understandable for someone who is at 7/10. I know that she is probably a 10/10 most of the time. I know there are some times when I'm not 10/10 and have a shorter fuse than normal.

I've learned that when I'm less than 8/10 to disengage. I pulled up to a pax at the mall today, a group of 3-4 late teens outside in the heat, maybe early 20s and I already knew it was a five minute trip.. so I kept rolling and cancelled. Too much risk. It was my first ride of the day, i was 8/10 (not warmed up) and knew that any minor problems could have led to a bad outcome or stress me to a 7/10 or lower that would make me vulnerable on later trips. So I kept rolling.

I think that filtering pax is the most important skill, but also for me, disengaging when I'm not at least 8/10. The OP is being candid with some of the more emotionally taxing situations she finds herself in. 

I could explain how I "would have handled it" if I was a 10/10, but that doesn't do any good because we're not always 10/10. I wouldn't be too judgemental because it could happen to any of us.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Funny how some people like to justify passengers abusing drivers, but get all bent out of shape when a driver doesn't like being abused and says so. These kind of people are why some passengers think we are their personal slave for a $2 ride - by enabling that behavior. About 90% of my rides are decent people who just want a comfortable ride. I'm willing to go out of my way to give you a comfortable ride, but if I get even the slightest hint that you are going to be a jerk about it, the best you can expect is a 1*. If I'm in a bad mood, I will just cancel. When I first started, I worried about people being unhappy. Then a few tried to play me, and a couple of them got away with it. Not anymore. Yeah, I get it, I "signed up for this gig". Yeah, but I did not sign up for dealing with abusive passengers trying to game the system when they are paying rock-bottom prices for a nice ride. I no longer worry about what rating they are giving me, have no remorse when I cancel or downrate, and just bought a cannister of mace. Neither Lyft nor Uber has my back, as they have demonstrated to me repeatedly, and so I gotta protect myself.

You want a happy story? The other day I got a ping to go to the ER at a local hospital very early in the AM. I accepted it, but started wondering how much blood I'm gonna have to deal with. Meanwhile, I get several "where are you pings" and "I am right here" pings. I very nearly cancelled right there, but I was in a good mood. Picked up and elderly gentleman who directed me turn-by-turn back to his residence. He was actually nice about it, and I explained that I do not respond to calls and texts while I am driving, he understood. When I dropped him off, he swore up and down he would "tip me in the app" and make all sorts of nice remarks about me. Well, there was not tip, but he paid me a very nice compliment - and even told me turn by turn how to get out of his condo complex.

Normally, I would have cancelled that ride from the get-go, or if accepted, definitely 1 star him. Well I did neither and we were both happier.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Be patient, took me a year and a half to finally get a 2*.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I'm really not sure where all this "drama queen" stuff is coming from. I've had a few stories where the pax were either stupid or assholes. Don't we all? Most of my rides are totally fine, and totally boring. I suppose I could've posted the story about the woman who had a broken ankle and had her foot up on some wheely thing. She told me she kept getting canceled on. I helped her into my car and put the wheely thing in my trunk and we had a great conversation and she tipped me well. And I'm sure if I started a thread about that I'd have a chorus of people telling me I should've canceled on her ? I don't hate pax. I dislike idiots and jerks. I don't hate anybody.

Anyway, got another 1* tonight. Group of four that were bar hopping. Everything was fine until the very end. The bar they were going to was downtown on a busy street with one lane going each direction. No where to pull over. Cars were behind me. This ******bag insisted that I stop right in front of the restaurant, illegally blocking traffic. I said that there were cars behind me and I needed to find a safe place to stop. He said "but the other drivers do it!" like a child. I said that I don't. I pull over at the end of the block and as he gets out he says "good luck with your star rating" and slammed my door. Sure enough, another 1*. I returned the favor. And I'm sure my rating will recover a lot faster than his.



oleole20 said:


> Did you received a tip for driving towards him instead of him having to walk towards you


LOL what do you think? ?



dnlbaboof said:


> and to be honest if pax requests a stop you just have to deal if you tell them to take backpack and put them on a 3 minute timer they will get furious.


Feel free to go ahead and sit around for who knows how long for pennies per minute. I'm going to move on and actually make some money. Ratings don't pay my rent.



uberdriverfornow said:


> i wouldn't have handled your situation and differently, except to just try to be a little but nicer explaining it all


I was perfectly nice. He didn't care.



uberdriverfornow said:


> if the pax is deliberately rude then all bets are off...if they are just not educated then take the time to educate them...it'll help their rides with all the future drivers


I tried that. Even told him how he can avoid being shuffled when he told me it happens to him all the time. This guy was just an ass.



CJfrom619 said:


> I would just keep that information about the 3 minutes to myself. Its normally gonna cause conflict and reaction from the rider. When I tell a rider to take their belongings I tell them that I dont want to be responsible for their property which normally will give you a better reaction then telling them that they only have 3 minutes.


Thank you for that advice, I'll definitely handle it that way in the future.


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

I haven't had a one star but I do have two 2-stars. One from three guys with suitcases who were not at the p/u spot, narrow street, too much traffic - had no choice but to go around the block. They call, I said I didn't see them and I'm just going around the block. Unfortunately, the app started charging them wait time (but seriously - it's pennies - who cares?). I pulled around and saw them and they were waving. I pulled over, open the back, helped with bags. Then AFTER they got in the car they started freaking out. One guy started yelling that he had his hand on my passenger door and I drove off. That. didn't. happen. I would have seen that in my sideview mirror. It wasn't going anywhere good after that.

Then when we got to Harvard Sq - they asked for a Thai food recommendation. Well - I don't know any. I was very nice and said I was sorry but I wasn't familiar with any in the area. 2 stars.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Congrats to Ariel for making the "Featured Threads" with this one.

Now you can say the 1* was definitely worth it!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


Gps location off sometimes, so he is probably telling the truth ... it sometimes picks up a wrong location , and pax's sometimes cannot correct it it could be signal bouncing off.. abuse my time , income - wording it little rough 
1 star - in three weeks, you will not even think about this 1 ⭐. 
I had a wrong gps situation on Wednesday, and I called the person and drove to him and realized he was little ******ed, and his eyes cross eyed ... some abnormality...his talking was very aggressive, but I realized this person has medical issues and it was really hot outside . So I let him talk for few seconds , and then I apologized for my mistake ( even though no mistake in my part ). I called him by his first name , and said, I am new to this rideshare business , and I appreciated his criticism, and I will correct it in the future? he said no problem, new drivers make mistake. Smooth ride, dropped him off , gave him a smile .. after the door was shut, I called him a MFer in my mind and left ?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Your next goal should be a two star.


That shouldn't be a goal. 
It's like an infield homerun.

No one plans for it. 
Too much has to go just right(some might say wrong) for it to happen.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm currently north of a dime on 1-star ratings on my rolling 500 average. I earned most of them. There are two that I suspect were as a result of my collecting cancel fees on them (pax cancelled) due to their inability to reset their pinned pickup location, and I subsequently accepted their next request.

As a rule, when I collect the tax, I ignore future requests from them, but two were upwards of one hour long and in the direction I wanted to go, so it, I'll take the money AND the ratings abuse, because I still haven't found a bank that would cash those 5-star ratings.

Lately, I've made the mistake of ignoring my own rules and my ratings took a hit. I've let people pour out open containers and hauled them despite my previous experience. I've hauled four after rejecting the fifth and sixth pax in a group. I've ignored that first whiff of negativity via text, phone, or body language.

I know better, but it's summer, it's hot, and I've sometimes failed to focus on my screening before I unlock the doors.

It doesn't always work, but if you get a multi-stop request where the pax gets all huffy about the 3-minute limit, make sure you submit a written report immediately after the trip ends. Sometimes you will see those 1-star ratings go POOF within a few hours or a business day. It depends on if Rohit's cousin Raj is working. If he's in a good mood, having seen some B & V via social media, he may do you a favor -- without confirmation, of course. Or maybe I'm just lucky...


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

mbd said:


> Gps location off sometimes, so he is probably telling the truth ... it sometimes picks up a wrong location , and pax's sometimes cannot correct it it could be signal bouncing off.. abuse my time , income - wording it little rough
> 1 star - in three weeks, you will not even think about this 1 ⭐


When I said he was trying to abuse my time and income I was referring to the stop. But he could've fixed the location, which I told him how to do so he can avoid pick up problems in the future. I was actually trying to be helpful at that point. And obviously I don't care about the rating, look at the title of the thread ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

EphLux said:


> Can you do a Cliff Notes version of this?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^PWND, *PWND* and *PWND*^^^^^^^^^^^^^


ariel5466 said:


> Dude was a dick. Wanted me to start driving before I could start the trip, and then couldn't understand that "stop" doesn't mean "stop-and-wait." He rated me 1* but I'm proud of it because I didn't let his threat of a low rating make me do a money-losing trip.


Great response, Madame. You learn quickly and well.



ariel5466 said:


> I didn't cancel him, if I did he wouldn't have been able to rate me. But yes, I did. Not great, about $7, but the pickup was nearby and it took me to a very busy area.





ariel5466 said:


> Oh, I've listened. I used to wait and make $3 for a 20 minute ride. I'm much happier now that I don't


Great responses, you are doing well with handling the Uber Boy Scouts.



R3drang3r said:


> Seeing how your opinion is always at the opposite end of what the majority says, I'll take that comment as an approval.


..........except this time, he is correct...................



ariel5466 said:


> If wanting to maximize my profitability is being a drama queen, then call me Mariah Carey.


Now the Uber Boy Scout is PWND. You ARE doing well, Madame, two posters PWND so far on this topic. Are you going for three?



R3drang3r said:


> You just don't get it. This has absolutely nothing to do with money.


It has EVERYTHING to do with money. Only Uber Boy Scouts and Uber Girl Scouts are out here to do good deeds. Original Poster _ain't neither one o' thim_.



ariel5466 said:


> I actually do pretty good with tips. The vast majority of my pax are awesome. I just don't post about every single one.


PWND, again.....................



R3drang3r said:


> Some people accept advice and even act on it. Some people simply don't.


Most posters here do not want to be Uber Boy Scouts or Uber Girl Scouts.



Roadmasta said:


> I'm still waiting for my first two star trip.


On my last five hundred, I have one One-Star and two Two-Stars on UberX and no One-Stars and one Two-Star on Uber Taxi. I do not know how to check those numbers on Lyft.



Merc7186 said:


> Why did you lie to him @ariel5466 ...we dont get half the fare....its much less :frown:


That would be the one adjustment that Original Poster might want to make. Other than that, especially when you consider that she is relatively new to this, she is doing well.



ariel5466 said:


> Ratings don't pay my rent.


This is America: In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted)


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Now the Uber Boy Scout is PWND. You ARE doing well, Madame, two posters PWND so far on this topic. Are you going for three?


If necessary. I'm sure Taxi2Uber has chimed in but his weird obsession with berating me on every single thread I start landed him on my ignore list.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> him on my ignore list.


He did.

This forum has more than a few Uber Boy Scouts and Uber Girl Scouts. More will chime in, I have little doubt.


----------



## Nycmaster1997 (Jul 9, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


. Ohhh ? my god no way 1 star no no you just lost your access to heaven!!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> He did.
> 
> This forum has more than a few Uber Boy Scouts and Uber Girl Scouts. More will chime in, I have little doubt.


Bring it on?


----------



## Nycmaster1997 (Jul 9, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Bring it on?


Nearly 6 thousand trips 80% are uberblack and XL with a 4.96 rating and I care less about the stupid rating system. Confidence it's everything and don't take no bs for no one!!


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> So you pull up and he's not exactly where the pin is.
> Welcome to rideshare. It's part of the gig get used to it. Right here is where your fuse gets lit. (Deju vue to the Hotel story). Right here is where your attitude goes sour. the rest of the events that follow Will be a direct result of this.
> So he's eager to go and tells you to drive. there's a slight delay with the app. Okay so just take a deep breath or count to 10. Your fuse is getting shorter.
> Your Rider makes an error and reverses the stops. I give him credit for at least trying To add a stop to his ride. Do you know how many people don't have a clue how to do that? The app calculates time and mileage you're going to get paid even if they don't put a stop in. But this just continues to feed more fuel into your attitude.
> ...


Hahaha....


R3drang3r said:


> So you pull up and he's not exactly where the pin is.
> Welcome to rideshare. It's part of the gig get used to it. Right here is where your fuse gets lit. (Deju vue to the Hotel story). Right here is where your attitude goes sour. the rest of the events that follow Will be a direct result of this.
> So he's eager to go and tells you to drive. there's a slight delay with the app. Okay so just take a deep breath or count to 10. Your fuse is getting shorter.
> Your Rider makes an error and reverses the stops. I give him credit for at least trying To add a stop to his ride. Do you know how many people don't have a clue how to do that? The app calculates time and mileage you're going to get paid even if they don't put a stop in. But this just continues to feed more fuel into your attitude.
> ...


Nope, nope, nope.....it was handled extremely well. Backbone and integrity for a pax who had none. Self-respect 101


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^PWND, *PWND* and *PWND*^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Great response, Madame. You learn quickly and well.
> 
> ...


White Knighting and Virtue Signaling. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Oh, I've listened. I used to wait and make $3 for a 20 minute ride. I'm much happier now that I don't ?


Net Etiquette. Always remember people who use a lunatic avatar tend to be lunatics.

Most people use an avatar that in some way represents themselves.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Invisible said:


> While I don't have any 1 stars yet, I have four 2 stars. How many can top that?


Not that it's a competition.....


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


Total sympathy for your reaction to that unfair and unjust one star. I agree on the 3 minute wait and that's what I tell my multi stop paxs.

But on the starting the trip without being able to slide the green "Start Uber X," I just share my experience; uber pays from the pickup point. At least that's what I got. It happens to me more than once, after pickup the green slider wouldn't move due to bad cell reception. My passengers knew the way out of the area and after a mile or so I was connected and could slide. After each ride, I calculated the millage and the time; it was right on the penny from the pickup point to drop off. It's my belief that Uber (don't know about Lyft as I almost never drive Lyft) calculates the millage from address to address even if the ride on the app started later. I don't know the legal and insurance implications but each time I got paid the full amount.

I shall add; it's very unfortunate that female drivers may get treated differently by some male pax as their underdeveloped brains still is programmed on gender and body size which may give them some delusional entitlements, in your case handing the 1* review. Your take about all of this is admirable. Great post.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> My last one ☆ was also a situation exactly like that. Pickup was at Walmart. Loaded an entire trunk full of bags, swipe to start and five stops come up.
> 
> Told her, because she has all these bags I will not even do one stop. Gave her two options: 1) End trip now w/o cancel fee or 2) End trip at 1st stop.
> 
> ...


That right there is why I always cancel on anyone with a cart of groceries.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> If necessary. I'm sure Taxi2Uber has chimed in but his weird obsession with berating me on every single thread I start landed him on my ignore list.


Who has the obsession?
*You* reference me despite having me on ignore?
Creepy and confrontational, just like you are with the riders.
Honesty is how I gave it . Berating is how you took it.
Here ya go @Another Uber Driver for the relay.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

I had one last night. Set the drop pin right at the taxi rank. I’m not sure what the rules are everywhere else but if an Uber stops in a taxi rank they can get huge fines not to mention abuse from the taxi drivers. So I pull up after the start of the rank which was a little way up the road but still close enough for the timer to keep counting down... timer gets to 5:02 and I shuffle and as I’m about to pull away pax comes up and tells me she was down the street and she was waving at me. Did I see her yes, was I going to turn around and pick her up from the taxi rank, no ? $7.50 thank you come again


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> That right there is why I always cancel on anyone with a cart of groceries.


Agreed. Anymore, if I see a huge amount of bags, its immediate cancel.

In four years, don't believe I've received even one tip from these customers.

When they should be the greatest tippers, based on the extra time effort drivers have to spend on them.


----------



## Nycmaster1997 (Jul 9, 2019)

The whole rating idea it’s very stupid reason why we all know that most pax. Abuse it some pax may give a 1* simply because they don’t like how the driver looks or he she not cute enough for their taste! Over all in my opinion it should have been since day one thumbs up ?? and thumbs down ?? With the option to report any misbehavior for both sides !!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Not that it's a competition.....


LOL! Here I thought I had a record.

Maybe when I get to almost 500 customers who rated me, I can get my 5th. ?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

This was nowhere near as much drama as I was hoping to read about.

I don't think it would make for a very good movie.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> We get to Sheetz and I tell him about the 3 minute wait time.


Nothing against what you said to him.

I usually am fine if the wait is longer. That's because it's the time I clean out my car. There's always some trash to get rid of, or whatever. When I'm waiting and the timer is running, I'm doing stuff that I normally do on my own time for free at home.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Nothing against what you said to him.
> 
> I usually am fine if the wait is longer. That's because it's the time I clean out my car. There's always some trash to get rid of, or whatever. When I'm waiting and the timer is running, I'm doing stuff that I normally do on my own time for free at home.


I get that. But it was a busy afternoon. I'd rather make more giving rides and clean when it's slow. And I just cleaned my car spotless that morning.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This forum has more than a few Uber Boy Scouts and Uber Girl Scouts. More will chime in, I have little doubt.


Coachman has been oddly absent for a few days.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Coachman has been oddly absent for a few days.


You scared him ?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Nycmaster1997 said:


> Over all in my opinion it should have been since day one thumbs up ?? and thumbs down ?? With the option to report any misbehavior for both sides !!


That's how I assign pax ratings: 5* means I'll pick you up again, 1* means I will not. Stars 4, 3, and 2 simply do not exist for me.

It should be a pass-fail system. If the driver is rated thumbs down, the passenger has to supply a reason -- in their own words -- and, if there's an allegation of criminal activity by the driver (impaired driving, sexual assault, etc.) it has to be accompanied by a police report. Pax who want to actively damage a driver's reputation should be willing to put their own reputation on the line when making criminal accusations.

I can guarantee you scammers will think twice about trying to scam a free ride from Uber if they have to contact police about a fake accusation of driving while intoxicated.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Fave pax are the ones I exchange 1* with! Hasn’t happened in a while. But still always classic rides. Lol!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

rkozy said:


> That's how I assign pax ratings: 5* means I'll pick you up again, 1* means I will not. Stars 4, 3, and 2 simply do not exist for me.
> 
> It should be a pass-fail system. If the driver is rated thumbs down, the passenger has to supply a reason -- in their own words -- and, if there's an allegation of criminal activity by the driver (impaired driving, sexual assault, etc.) it has to be accompanied by a police report. Pax who want to actively damage a driver's reputation should be willing to put their own reputation on the line when making criminal accusations.
> 
> I can guarantee you scammers will think twice about trying to scam a free ride from Uber if they have to contact police about a fake accusation of driving while intoxicated.


I cannot Like this post enough. A system like this would show that somebody sorta cares.


----------



## Nycmaster1997 (Jul 9, 2019)

I love it . I had one yesterday with a 4.5 vip lol . after waiting 4 minutes the 1 star pax off the day showed up and he’s stinky gear of bags full of food and right away the smell is sea food and my red flags ? a raise from every corner. And remind you it’s a 100 degrees temperature and there is no chance for cracking down windows while the AC is at its max cooling . So as I started driving I hear some commotion in the rear seat I know it he’s reaching for he’s bags and starts eating what was later identified as sushi You got to be freaking kidding me no no I stopped the car and said please do not eat inside my car can you believe this idiot has the nerve to say it’s only sushi! And I can do what ever want or I well give you a bad feedback to uber I said what that’s even worst simply no eating in my car if you don’t like it i can end your ride here I’m not forced to drive you any farther. And yes I had to kick him out with he’s stinking flavors and yes he got a 1 star and cleanliness and attitude and late for pickup comments !!


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Nycmaster1997 said:


> I love it . I had one yesterday with a 4.5 vip lol . after waiting 4 minutes the 1 star pax off the day showed up and he's stinky gear of bags full of food and right away the smell is sea food and my red flags ? a raise from every corner. And remind you it's a 100 degrees temperature and there is no chance for cracking down windows while the AC is at its max cooling . So as I started driving I hear some commotion in the rear seat I know it he's reaching for he's bags and starts eating what was later identified as sushi You got to be freaking kidding me no no I stopped the car and said please do not eat inside my car can you believe this idiot has the nerve to say it's only sushi! And I can do what ever want or I well give you a bad feedback to uber I said what that's even worst simply no eating in my car if you don't like it i can end your ride here I'm not forced to drive you any farther. And yes I had to kick him out with he's stinking flavors and yes he got a 1 star and cleanliness and attitude and late for pickup comments !!


I would have been OK with that if he would share.


----------



## Nycmaster1997 (Jul 9, 2019)

What would you have to see to your next pax when they say your car smells like someone just had sex in it and smells like a hot fishhole!!


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

What I smell like so I don't notice.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Coachman has been oddly absent for a few days.


Maybe he's busy posting under another name.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Nycmaster1997 said:


> " And I can do what ever want or I well give you a bad feedback to uber "


That famous line coming from all entitled pax, we all had it. They all have this mentality that " I'm paying you so if I tell you to dance like a monkey, you'll dance like a monkey. If you refuse I'll file a complaint ".


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

oleole20 said:


> That famous line coming from all entitled pax, we all had it. They all have this mentality that " I'm paying you so if I tell you to dance like a monkey, you'll dance like a monkey. If you refuse I'll file a complaint ".


Friday, I apologized to 2 male pax who I apologized to for missing my turn. They said, they forgive me. I blurted, "Thank you, your majesty." They laughed and later tipped me!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Not that it's a competition.....





Invisible said:


> LOL! Here I thought I had a record. Maybe when I get to almost 500 customers who rated me, I can get my 5th. ?


*Day-umm, Say-umm!* It looks like both of you got me beat! ............and here I had thought that I was something for having TWO two-stars...............



MiamiKid said:


> if I see a huge amount of bags, its immediate cancel.
> In four years, don't believe I've received even one tip from these customers. When they should be the greatest tippers, based on the extra time effort drivers have to spend on them.


I deal with them out of force of habit from the cab. When we get to the destination, the bags go onto the kerb. I have had them ask me to schlepp them to wherever. I tell them that I do not get paid for that. One or two of them have come across with something. To those who mention "in-application", I simply reply that too many people forget to do that. No cash; ask for schlepping; trade one-stars.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Nycmaster1997 said:


> I love it . I had one yesterday with a 4.5 vip lol . after waiting 4 minutes the 1 star pax off the day showed up and he's stinky gear of bags full of food and right away the smell is sea food and my red flags ? a raise from every corner. And remind you it's a 100 degrees temperature and there is no chance for cracking down windows while the AC is at its max cooling . So as I started driving I hear some commotion in the rear seat I know it he's reaching for he's bags and starts eating what was later identified as sushi You got to be freaking kidding me no no I stopped the car and said please do not eat inside my car can you believe this idiot has the nerve to say it's only sushi! And I can do what ever want or I well give you a bad feedback to uber I said what that's even worst simply no eating in my car if you don't like it i can end your ride here I'm not forced to drive you any farther. And yes I had to kick him out with he's stinking flavors and yes he got a 1 star and cleanliness and attitude and late for pickup comments !!


These are the Jerks I want to screen out prior to starting trip.

From now on, bags of food, filthy appearance coupled with a 4.5? Cancel.

May affect cancellation/ acceptance rate; but, no longer care.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *Day-umm, Say-umm!* It looks like both of you got me beat! ............and here I had thought that I was something for having TWO two-stars...............


Wow, I'd have thought you had at least 6. ?

Two of my 4 2s came in one week, during Summerfest, the worlds largest music festival. I think that makes me extra special.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

There might be another way to go about this. 
Yes, ratings don't matter. But what if there was more to it than that?

"Passenger behavior: 3 kinds of rides."

Rides we do, because we want to. 
Rides we don't want to do, because pax additude crossed the line. (Driver reacts by canceling or ending trip)
Rides we halfway want to do.
#3 can really kick our ass. It's higher risk for beyond a simple 1* rating. Talking about safety and false-accusations here. With skills, you can turn the #3 to a 1 or 2.

I have enough material to do a seperate thread or article on this subject. But it is Sunday morning, and I just worked all night. I'm tired.

By the way @ariel5466, you are kicking ass out there. You are catching on quick. Most drivers seem to be slow to learn, they keep repeating the same mistakes.



ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> My last one ☆ was also a situation exactly like that. Pickup was at Walmart. Loaded an entire trunk full of bags, swipe to start and five stops come up.
> 
> Told her, because she has all these bags I will not even do one stop. Gave her two options: 1) End trip now w/o cancel fee or 2) End trip at 1st stop.
> 
> ...


I am reading your stories and feel like I am an exception to what seems to be the rule, because my business phylosophy it's always to make sure my passenger has a SECOND TO ONE riding experience when he or she is in MY car. I am not saying I want to loose $ , but I have came to the conclusion that when you are a TRULY NICE person and offer a relax and stress free ride to your pax you always get a 5 star rating PLUS tips. Sometimes to do that you have to put up with some crap, but I guess it is part of the show.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

even if you are "second to one?" That sounds like a 4 star to me.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ggrezzi said:


> I am reading your stories and feel like I am an exception to what seems to be the rule, because my business phylosophy it's always to make sure my passenger has a SECOND TO ONE riding experience when he or she is in MY car. I am not saying I want to loose $ , but I have came to the conclusion that when you are a TRULY NICE person and offer a relax and stress free ride to your pax you always get a 5 star rating PLUS tips. Sometimes to do that you have to put up with some crap, but I guess it is part of the show.


Used to have that attitude towards most riders. No more. However, do provide that 5☆ level of service to 85 - 90% of customers.

But, simply, do not have the patience for the abuse of some passengers. And they're in the minority more and more. Because I'm screening where I drive, whom I pick up, questionable people and communities.

Also, once in the car, and on ride, am going to draw a firm line with what I put up with. Trust me on this, it's healthier, both, mentally and physically.

Now, in case you're wondering if I discriminate? Yes, do I ever! ?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Not that it's a competition.....


What's truly amazing, is that you have 5 2*s, and 0 1*s. It's like you've found out exactly where the line is between making them angry, and making them very angry.

You should change your name from Mista T, too Mista 2



R3drang3r said:


> The key word is"Character". Geez, lighten up?
> 
> 2 cents, that's about all your comments are worth.


You have to understand that every word you write is going to be heard by all the readers in Nicholson's Sweaty, teeth baring, psychotic voice. And that's working against you. Just saying.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> What's truly amazing, is that you have 5 2*s, and 0 1*s. It's like you've found out exactly where the line is between making them angry, and making them very angry.
> 
> You should change your name from Mista T, too Mista 2


I see it differently. I think the 2s I've received, 4 of them, are because those pax were doing it for retailition. Yet they knew I didn't deserve a 1. Not that I even deserved the 2s and 3s either. I'm polite, drive safe and have a clean car.

The 4 2s I received I think are from the young group of male riders. My first one I know was, the ones I kicked out for beer. The other 2s came soon after having 4 young guys in my car, each time.

LOL on Mister 2.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Maybe he's busy posting under another name.


I bet Dara has 10-12 sock puppet accounts on this site.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Well, at least the avatar isn't showing him swinging an axe at people.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I see it differently. I think the 2s I've received, 4 of them, are because those pax were doing it for retailition. Yet they knew I didn't deserve a 1. Not that I even deserved the 2s and 3s either. I'm polite, drive safe and have a clean car.
> 
> The 4 2s I received I think are from the young group of male riders. My first one I know was, the ones I kicked out for beer. The others 2s came soon after having 4 young guys in my car, each time.
> 
> LOL on Mister 2.


Or maybe, one guy wanted to give you a 1, and one of the other guys fought it, and said you didn't deserve a one. Like the hold out on a jury. Maybe that's where 2's come from. It's groups of people negotiating your rating.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Or maybe, one guy wanted to give you a 1, and one of the other guys fought it, and said you didn't deserve a one. Like the hold out on a jury. Maybe that's where 2's come from. It's groups of people negotiating your rating.


Could be. One of my 2s came after the group of young guys asked me for sex. Maybe I'd have gotten 5 from them if I slept with them! Dang it! ?.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Could be. One of my 2s came after the group of young guys asked me for sex. Maybe I'd have gotten 5 from them if I slept with them! Dang it! ?.


Wow. Hope you reported them.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Wow. Hope you reported them.


I did.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


*Stops are the worst. If its a slow day on the weekend, I will allow it. Morning AM rush with surge absolutely not. I figure the 8-10 minutes of wait time for someone to get coffee, has cost me about another $10 fare that I did not earn. So unless the pax is going to tip me $10 to compensate me for the fare that was not earned. That's an automatic 1 star without any tip. And, its safe to assume 99% of the pax will never tip, so the 1 star is warranted; even, if they unfortunately they decide to tip later (but it probably won't be $10, so rating is still deserved) !!!!*



ariel5466 said:


> I didn't show him any attitude. I was smiling, friendly, engaged in conversation. When he told me he regularly gets shuffled I told him what he could do to avoid that situation in the future. The reversed stops were no problem, he told me where he wanted to go and that's where I took him. He didn't get mad until I told him I'd wait for him for 3 minutes and asked him to take his bag in with him instead of leaving it as an anchor in my car.
> 
> I've had people abuse my time at stops and I'm not playing around with that anymore.


I think some people don't understand that ridesharing is a job, to earn income. Not a hobby. If you allow pax to abuse your time, it becomes a loss in your earning. Why are people so selfish? When they are paying half the cost of a taxi, they still want to exploit the rideshare driver further, and treat them like crap, because they can rate them. This is an example of entitlement that is getting worst. Surprisingly the worst I've seen of entitlement usually comes from Generation Y and Z (millenials, who never tip, and expect you to load and unload their luggage on airport runs, but NEVER tip you for your time and effort!)


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

I had my first 1 star of the year last week.

Guy put destination as 1592 building number, then directed me to another building number 1596. To him, I looked lost and confused because I was driving him to the address he put in.

It was a 0.5 miles trip.

He thanked me and sounded nice and all. Got a 1 star a few mins later with poor navigation complaint.

I showed the dash cam footage (including our audio conversation) and the destination he put in on the app to uber support. Didn't expect for them to fix it for me but hey, I just wanted to see for myself how useless they are one more time. Lol.


----------



## Mpls55345 (Dec 8, 2018)

I have 2200 rides, 7 1 star, 1 2 star, 19 4 stars. Almost every 1 star is drunks at bar close trying to fit 6 or 7 people in my X ride. Then I dont cancel but 4 get in my car and are rude the entire way to their destination. I needed to learn to cancel and not take them but wanted to avoid a drunk fight. I dont get the 4 stars rides.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> What's truly amazing, is that you have 5 2*s, and 0 1*s. It's like you've found out exactly where the line is between making them angry, and making them very angry.
> 
> You should change your name from Mista T, too Mista 2
> 
> ...


Good point, thank you very much.

Now That's What I Call constructive criticism.?


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

The longer you do this, the more you're going to get passengers with weird understandings of how the app works, expectations, and moods. So the only thing you can do is try to get used to it. Also, as far as where the pickup location was, I've discovered that when passengers use the pin or current location thing, it NEVER sends you to the correct location. 'Cause the "eye in the sky" isn't smart enough yet to figure that out. All you can do for that is to do the best you can to find them. It helps to call them and get their exact location. If necessary you may have to use your phone's default map app to get to them. 

Try not to interject your personal feelings into the ride. I'm still learning this. Good luck!


----------



## Mpls55345 (Dec 8, 2018)

shirleyujest said:


> The longer you do this, the more you're going to get passengers with weird understandings of how the app works, expectations, and moods. So the only thing you can do is try to get used to it. Also, as far as where the pickup location was, I've discovered that when passengers use the pin or current location thing, it NEVER sends you to the correct location. 'Cause the "eye in the sky" isn't smart enough yet to figure that out. All you can do for that is to do the best you can to find them. It helps to call them and get their exact location. If necessary you may have to use your phone's default map app to get to them. Good luck!


"Pins" get you to the customer within 2 miles I have found riders get indignant when you call and try to get their location.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Mpls55345 said:


> "Pins" get you to the customer within 2 miles I have found riders get indignant when you call and try to get their location.


So let them get indignant. It's part of the gig. What're you going to do, cancel? That'll just piss them off more.


----------



## Mpls55345 (Dec 8, 2018)

shirleyujest said:


> So let them get indignant. It's part of the gig. What're you going to do, cancel? That'll just piss them off more.


I was not *****ing or even a little stressed over it happening. Just happy to hear someone else acknowledge that "pins" do not work the best and with us making so little I do not understand why Uber lets them be used until they get perfected.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Used to have that attitude towards most riders. No more. However, do provide that 5☆ level of service to 85 - 90% of customers...


I'm of the same mindset now as far as getting no tips and low ratings from minorities. When I pick up passengers from the City of Detroit and 'burbs that have become highly populated by minorities my ratings are always lower than in the suburbs. I'm sure that they rate me low simply because they CAN. Sounds racist, but it's the truth.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mpls55345 said:


> I have 2200 rides, 7 1 star, 1 2 star, 19 4 stars. Almost every 1 star is drunks at bar close trying to fit 6 or 7 people in my X ride. Then I dont cancel but 4 get in my car and are rude the entire way to their destination. I needed to learn to cancel and not take them but wanted to avoid a drunk fight. I dont get the 4 stars rides.


You got the right idea though. Once they try that squeeze in 5, 6 pax's, cancel, collect fee. Next?


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> My last one ☆ was also a situation exactly like that. Pickup was at Walmart. Loaded an entire trunk full of bags, swipe to start and five stops come up.
> 
> Told her, because she has all these bags I will not even do one stop. Gave her two options: 1) End trip now w/o cancel fee or 2) End trip at 1st stop.
> 
> ...


What exactly was your objection to the five stops? At least she logged them into the trip. And what did it have to do with all the bags?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

shirleyujest said:


> What exactly was your objection to the five stops? At least she logged them into the trip. And what did it have to do with all the bags?


Stops are a nightmare for me. Wait time pay is horrible. At around $6.00/hr. Have been driving four years and they do not work money wise.

So, have a problem with even one stop, and simply will not do multiple. Let alone five. Some drivers are okay with it, and that's fine for them.

As far as the bags? It has everything to do with it. We call that an anchor. In other words, if they take more than the suggested three minute wait, you're "anchored" with what they've left in your car.

Meaning it's difficult to leave. Trust me, they will take as long as 20 - 40 minutes if you let them. Have had it happen multiple times. No more.

So, if I know in advance there's stops, it's decline or cancel. The only stops I'll do are ultra quick convenience stores, etc.

So now, it's one stop only, no personal items left in car, and a 3 - 5 timer. I let them know this prior to leaving on the trip.

And, quite a few stops (most) are off limits altogether. Grocery/drug stores, Walmart, fast food, banks. You name it.

Yes, get written up and warned often. Star rating used to be 4.94 - 4.98. Now 4.87.

This works for me at this point in time.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Stops are a nightmare for me. Wait time pay is horrible. At around $6.00/hr. Have been driving four years and they do not work money wise.
> 
> So, have a problem with even one stop, and simply will not do multiple. Let alone five. Some drivers are okay with it, and that's fine for them.
> 
> ...


OK, got it now. Although I've also been doing this for four years, and I've never had a stop before the end of the destination take more than five minutes.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Stops are a nightmare for me. Wait time pay is horrible. At around $6.00/hr. Have been driving four years and they do not work money wise.
> 
> So, have a problem with even one stop, and simply will not do multiple. Let alone five. Some drivers are okay with it, and that's fine for them.
> 
> ...


Agree with you. Ratings don't pay bills. In fact trying to coddle customers, who exploit you, only causes you lost earnings.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> I think some people don't understand that ridesharing is a job, to earn income. Not a hobby. If you allow pax to abuse your time, it becomes a loss in your earning.


Lyft spokesperson said, "In fact, 91% drive fewer than 20 hours a week and many use Lyft as a supplemental option in addition to full-time work"
That teeters more on the side of Hobby than Job. So THAT is the perception.
Re-enforced by drivers who are ashamed to admit being full time or try to act cool. 
They respond with, "I just do it for a little extra side money", "I do it for some gambling money", "I need to buy a new microwave". 
Nothing too serious or real.
I had a rider say, "You drive people around for gas money."

And when drivers go into a diatribe against rideshare with riders telling them how Uber treats you like a slave, meanwhile still driving.
How does that elevate the image of the driver as doing this as a Job.

Of course don't let riders abuse you or your time, but trying to squeeze every penny out of every ride becomes tiresome day in and day out, and you become bitter and miserable, bragging about shuffles and boasting of a 1 star rating. Then stew in your misery while you sit there doing math in your head about how you could earn $4.08 doing this one way vs. $3.98 doing it another way.
Throw in a "my car, my rules" and you call it victory. It's sad.


----------



## Jimnmel (May 25, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Your next goal should be a two star.


Those 2 star ratings are much tougher to get, however, I have one. I don't know what I did to earn it, but it is kinda cool to have a 2-star! :biggrin:


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Dude was a dick. Wanted me to start driving before I could start the trip, and then couldn't understand that "stop" doesn't mean "stop-and-wait." He rated me 1* but I'm proud of it because I didn't let his threat of a low rating make me do a money-losing trip.


Your response to the cliff note request was so much nicer than my response would have been.

I don't understand why some people on UP.net have such an aversion to the written word.

Reading. It's fun!

PS: I hope you gave that donkey ball eating pax a 1-star rating right back! : )


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ahhh, ratings. I have received a few of the famous 2*. Many 1*, almost always without a reason.

My last 1*, long drive to a grocery store where the pax worked (around 20 minutes, loads of other stores closer).

He started telling me where to turn as we approached, as though all of the sudden I'd be totally oblivious. "Yep, I gotcha, it's on the GPS".

Watched him rate me in the car, "driving" was the complaint.

Ultimately, who cares?! Well, me - kinda. But it's part of the game. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


Honestly, you're way out of line. He's a paying customer and you were paid to do a job. Imagine if you went somewhere, like a restaurant for example and had to wait for a water refill and the waitress told you "sorry, you guys ordered cheap meals, I need to spend more time with customers who order wine and dessert. Nothing personal but I'm trying to make a living not do charity work". You offered him bad customer service, explaining every little thing like fee break downs. Customers don't care. Just drive and don't explain every little thing pandering g for sympathy. He has worries too. Don't blame him at all.



TemptingFate said:


> I just say, "I'm sorry, I don't do stops more than 2 minutes to drop off or pick up someone because I dont get paid for waiting. Stops cost extra tip."
> At that point the understanding pax will pull out a cash tip. The sneaky paxhole will promise a tip in the app and you'll be lucky if it's $1. The entitled paxhole will balk and demand the ride, sometimes threatening to down rate. To the understanding pax, I gratefully accept the tip and provide perfect service. To the sneaky and entitled paxhole, I say, "This ride is cancelled, please get out. It's not worth my time./I don't like your attitude."
> Yes it can be awkward and they might threaten to lodge a complaint but they have no choice and I've never gotten any feedback about it.


You provide perfect service after demanding extra money that is against the rules...


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> You provide perfect service after demanding extra money that is against the rules...


Tough luck. You're free to get out and find another driver to abuse.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> He's a paying customer and you were paid to do a job.


He was a paying customer who paid $6.72. I was paid $3.46. There was never going to be a tip from this guy. I think I can live with myself ?



DriversAreMean said:


> Imagine if you went somewhere, like a restaurant for example and had to wait for a water refill and the waitress told you "sorry, you guys ordered cheap meals, I need to spend more time with customers who order wine and dessert. Nothing personal but I'm trying to make a living not do charity work".


Waitresses are employees. I am not. Also, a lot of waitresses do just what you said, they just don't tell you. Of course they'd give more attention to the table likely to give a higher tip!


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Good for you.
Your car, your property, your rules, AND, most importantly, YOUR COMFORT ZONE. Never do anything that YOU'RE not comfortable with. Whether it be making a stop, or going into a certain neighborhood, or you find a certain type of music as distracting, you make sure that YOU, as the DRIVER are at your optimum comfort level. Anything less could be detrimental to both you and your rider.

You projected your discomfort in a pleasant, and calm way, and explained yourself fully. Not your fault if dude felt he was too important to listen toward the end about rules that he agreed to when he signed up for the ride. Keep being calm and assertive. You'll get whacked with some ratings, but in the end you'll be a lot happier! :smiles:


----------



## Jerrie C (Aug 20, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


I am absolutely appalled by your attitude. You are so wrong on so many levels. You need to find another type of employment if you are so proud of a 1 star . 
I have 3 years 4K trips and a 4.93 rating .


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> He was a paying customer who paid $6.72. I was paid $3.46. There was never going to be a tip from this guy. I think I can live with myself ?
> 
> Waitresses are employees. I am not. Also, a lot of waitresses do just what you said, they just don't tell you. Of course they'd give more attention to the table likely to give a higher tip!


It doesn't matter how much he paid or how much you get paid you don't sit there and lecture a customer and whine about your pay. That's not customer service. You should be embarrassed.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> It doesn't matter how much he paid or how much you get paid you don't sit their and lecture a customer and whine about your pay. That's not customer service. You should be embarrassed.


You should be embarrassed that your full time job is to be an internet troll?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> It doesn't matter how much he paid or how much you get paid you don't sit there and lecture a customer and whine about your pay. That's not customer service. You should be embarrassed.


Troll harder.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Troll harder.


Why would you tell a customer about the details of your pay. I only get 12 cent a minute my time has been abused in the last blah blah blah. These things are unacceptable to tell to a paying customer. You think he wants to hear all that? Imagine if every place you went to the customer service people told you how they can't you cause they don't get paid for that. Lol



TemptingFate said:


> Tough luck paxhole. You're free to get out and find another driver to abuse.


You consider "abuse" just doing your job.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Honestly, you're way out of line. He's a paying customer and you were paid to do a job. Imagine if you went somewhere, like a restaurant for example and had to wait for a water refill and the waitress told you "sorry, you guys ordered cheap meals, I need to spend more time with customers who order wine and dessert. Nothing personal but I'm trying to make a living not do charity work". You offered him bad customer service, explaining every little thing like fee break downs. Customers don't care. Just drive and don't explain every little thing pandering g for sympathy. He has worries too. Don't blame him at all.
> 
> 
> You provide perfect service after demanding extra money that is against the rules...


another Uber office manager here....... go drive and learn how to do it.....



Jerrie C said:


> I am absolutely appalled by your attitude. You are so wrong on so many levels. You need to find another type of employment if you are so proud of a 1 star .
> I have 3 years 4K trips and a 4.93 rating .


I give you a 1 star.
U do not deserve more!
Your 4k/3y trips means nothing at all, KEY word NOTHING! you can drive around your street and be happy, as soon as you pick up a drunk idiot - stabbed very well. Go figure, smart driver....


----------



## Captain Midnight (Jun 2, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> You clearly had a negative attitude.
> 
> That's obvious by what you wrote.
> 
> ...


The definition of CRAZY is allowing pax to walk all over you for a short ride. Then turn around and complain about YOUR attitude as a driver by hitting you with a 1 star rating that UBER goes ballistic over. They lower rating, and send you obnoxious emails about being thrown off the app. The young lady was right in trying to educate the rider about the app. Since he had no clue how to use it properly. In addition she did give great service by allowing him to give her directions. She could have been confrontational by following the app map, in spite of what the pax wants. Furthermore she was right in making him take his bag with him. The last thing she needed from this pax was a complaint about something missing in the bag. He was already clueless about life among strangers as it was. In conclusion, he is the type of guy who should be left in the parking lot all day until he figures out how to use the app. In this business time is money, and money is time. The pax should not abuse either concept. After all it is the pax that chooses to summon an Uber, not the driver.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Set your goals higher.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Dude was a dick. Wanted me to start driving before I could start the trip, and then couldn't understand that "stop" doesn't mean "stop-and-wait." He rated me 1* but I'm proud of it because I didn't let his threat of a low rating make me do a money-losing trip.


You can't call people gender associated names anymore.
As an alternative, you can call him a genital!!!


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Captain Midnight said:


> The young lady was right in trying to educate the rider


Trying to educate a Rider rarely makes them smarter. But it does increase the likely hood of getting a lower rating.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hope you 1*ed him
> 
> for being a pain in the ass


Is there a way to delay our rating till later ? I always have to press the 5 star default to move on the next passengers. Yesterday I sensed that one guy was going to ding me, so I wanted to give him 1 star, but I decided to give him the benefit of the doubt. But my initial instinct was correct. He gave me a 3 star rating afterwards.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Is there a way to delay our rating till later ? I always have to press the 5 star default to move on the next passengers. Yesterday I sensed that one guy was going to ding me, so I wanted to give him 1 star, but I decided to give him the benefit of the doubt. But my initial instinct was correct. He gave me a 3 star rating afterwards.


Rate them all 1 star. 
Problem solved.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Rate them all 1 star.
> Problem solved.


They will retaliate. They don't have to rate me till way later.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> They will retaliate. They don't have to rate me till way later.


And?
Who cares about ratings?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

One star rating in every 100 trips is normal.


----------



## Jerrie C (Aug 20, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I didn't show him any attitude. I was smiling, friendly, engaged in conversation. When he told me he regularly gets shuffled I told him what he could do to avoid that situation in the future. The reversed stops were no problem, he told me where he wanted to go and that's where I took him. He didn't get mad until I told him I'd wait for him for 3 minutes and asked him to take his bag in with him instead of leaving it as an anchor in my car.
> 
> I've had people abuse my time at stops and I'm not playing around with that anymore.





MiamiKid said:


> Disagree. She handled the situation perfectly.


just because you agree doesn't mean she handled it perfectly. She has horrible people skills and probably shouldn't be driving if she's so proud of being rude to a customer


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> And?
> Who cares about ratings?


Aiming for Diamond Uber Pro status.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> That's not customer service. You should be embarrassed.


You told us that we're doing a skilless job, so therefore customer service is not required.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.


Or another idiot, who can't figure out how to use the driver app.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Aiming for Diamond Uber Pro status.


aka Super Ant


----------



## Jerrie C (Aug 20, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> Aiming for Diamond Uber Pro status.


I am 155 points from Diamond


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> They will retaliate. They don't have to rate me till way later.


Pax's will see their rating change almost immediately. Down rating them will kill any chance of getting a later tip. You're also inviting them to down rate the driver.


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Imagine if you went somewhere, like a restaurant for example and had to wait for a water refill and the waitress told you "sorry, you guys ordered cheap meals, I need to spend more time with customers who order wine and dessert.


LOL - I waited tables for a while. Most fun job I ever had.

Our dining room manager gave us a tip on maximizing our tips: "Be polite to everyone, but spend more time with the customers who order cocktails, appetizers, and desserts. They're the ones out to spend money on a nice meal, and they're more likely to leave a nice tip.

The ones who order the "special", no apps and no cocktails intend to save money, and the easiest way to do that is scrimp on the tip. For those customers, bring the meal, check once for refills after 5 minutes or so, drop the bill and ask about second refills/desserts 10 minutes later. That "encourages" them to eat up and clear out."


----------



## ZacAttac (Jun 7, 2019)

?I wouldn't even have bothered to explain it


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Normally I do, but he could obviously see me and could've made it to my car in time, I just drove around the parking lot to get the job done quick. I suppose I could've stayed put and when he walked over drive away a few feet but I'm not that much of a @@@@@@@ yet ?
> 
> How do you do this without pissing them off too bad? If they're outside my car I don't care how mad they are but once they're inside it's another story.
> 
> Thank you, I didn't know that


Ruthless advice from a friend:

If you see a trip with two stops.

Measure the distance in between the stops as well as the character of the paxhole.

If both leave you in the negative.

"Hey I'm not going to take this ride, someone else will be here for you, shortly"

(I'm sorry this ride doesn't fit in my financial narrative)....<- is what you are really saying to yourself...make up whatever excuse you want...but you should cancel any ride that doesn't fit into the financial narrative of any given span of time where you are driving people around for money. Lack of fuel, fatigue, whatever...don't take their ride...and don't try to win them over...

But you want the cancel so they are not entitled to rate you.

And if you do feel like they are going to rate you anything less then 5stars and a tip then rate them 1-3 stars.

You don't have to take these rides. Kick em out and get them to cancel...or cancel yourself.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Could be. One of my 2s came after the group of young guys asked me for sex. Maybe I'd have gotten 5 from them if I slept with them! Dang it! ?.


Ha, that's another possibility. Maybe they are rating us like guys rate girls.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Moonrider said:


> LOL - I waited tables for a while. Most fun job I ever had.
> 
> Our dining room manager gave us a tip on maximizing our tips: "Be polite to everyone, but spend more time with the customers who order cocktails, appetizers, and desserts. They're the ones out to spend money on a nice meal, and they're more likely to leave a nice tip.
> 
> The ones who order the "special", no apps and no cocktails intend to save money, and the easiest way to do that is scrimp on the tip. For those customers, bring the meal, check once for refills after 5 minutes or so, drop the bill and ask about second refills/desserts 10 minutes later. That "encourages" them to eat up and clear out."


Yeah, that's different than telling them "sorry for rushing you out but I know that you won't tip large". You can't axrually say those words. A customer paying $20 for a meal has every right to eat there as a customer paying $60


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

You should stop for a minute and think about what makes drivers mean. (Hint: Community)


----------



## TheFluCanBeDeadly (Jun 26, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> You clearly had a negative attitude.


You clearly have *no* empathy for what drivers endure. Some passengers make it practically impossible for the drivers to do their best, by bringing their emotional baggage, disorganization, unappreciative attitudes and/or inebriated selves along for the ride.*
*


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I am a driver and I clearly understand the challenges that we face. I also know that attitude is everything. if your attitude isn't 100% you're better off to stay home.


I am sorry for my language, but this is reminds me how you need to deal with an HR manager, i.e. "sell yourself", "do a good bj if U want this job".....

it is WRONG!
if a PAXhole can't handle him/her-self it's not my problem - kick in a butt and between teeth and a message "you have failed because of your attitude!"

some people should get a good dictionary and interpreter... and then READ the word rideSHARE.... this is not a TAXI service, you are sharing ride, so expect nothing and respect everything!

as a simple example if you buy a meal for a $100 for yourself then it's not the same as when you buy a meal with someone else and sharing it...

ask yourself a simple question: would you eat that shared meal as fast as you can and feel fine? or feel like you are a disgusting pig, who pumping up hie/her stomach and doesn't care about anyone but him/herself? the problem is that people don't get that feeling that they are actually ? PIGS! selfish stupid animals!

but people do expect that someone (driver) will help them load/unload they luggage into the trunk as this IS HIS/HER ****ING JOB MATE! bent over! you are a ****ing Uber! Someone simply forgot that I (as a driver of my own car) let that rider to actually use my trunk for no extra charge, but I could simply say - **** OFF, get a TAXI. Because when you share your meal with your mates/friends etc you won't just grab whatever you see and as quick as you can - you would ask if you can take that last chip or whatever.... be a reasonable person, so why people don't want to treat uber drivers same way?

SHARING!!!!!!! this is a ****ing KEY word!!!! stop be a lolly-water-chewing gum sucker provider as per Ubers staff BS crap they say everywhere, start respect yourself and remember a simple thing - treat others how you want to be treated and if they don't treat you properly - **** em!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lex5162 said:


> I am sorry for my language, but this is reminds me how you need to deal with an HR manager, i.e. "sell yourself", "do a good bj if U want this job".....
> 
> it is WRONG!
> if a PAXhole can't handle him/her-self it's not my problem - kick in a butt and between teeth and a message "you have failed because of your attitude!"
> ...


????



MiamiKid said:


> ????


Worst attitude ever! Find something else to do.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

TheFluCanBeDeadly said:


> You clearly have *no* empathy for what drivers endure. Some passengers make it practically impossible for the drivers to do their best, by bringing their emotional baggage, disorganization, unappreciative attitudes and/or inebriated selves along for the ride.


I have lots of empathy for what drivers have to endure. I even expressed empathy to this particular op on their last two incidents.
This is the OPP's third identical incident. Problems brought on by an obvious lack of people skills. The op shows an unwillingness to learn from experience and change from it.


----------



## TheFluCanBeDeadly (Jun 26, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I have lots of empathy for what drivers have to endure. I even expressed empathy to this particular op on their last two incidents.
> This is the OPP's third identical incident. Problems brought on by an obvious lack of people skills. The op shows an unwillingness to learn from experience and change from it.


We've all had good and bad trips. You seem to be emphasizing the bad trips where the passenger is not doing their part, and saying the *driver* has an "attitude" problem. You must live in an ideal, make-believe world.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

TheFluCanBeDeadly said:


> We've all had good and bad trips. You seem to be emphasizing the bad trips where the passenger is not doing their part, and saying the *driver* has an "attitude" problem. You must live in an ideal, make-believe world. :wink:


 In this particular case the driver does have an attitude problem. If you had read the Ops two Prior threads you would see this.
I've watched as a lot of experienced Ops have tried to help by giving good advice. Third time around this op is still doing things exactly the same.
There's an obvious lack of people skills compounded by someone who refuses to change their ways.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> ????
> 
> 
> Worst attitude ever! Find something else to do.


another ?Uber employee....
you guys are everywhere!
hey and don't ? tell me what to do and I won't tell you where to go...


----------



## TheFluCanBeDeadly (Jun 26, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> There's an obvious lack of people skills compounded by someone who refuses to change their ways.


In my book, there is such a thing as a bad customer/rider. Have you ever seen a sign that says, "we reserve the right to refuse service to anyone". There are people who are bad for business. No amount of driver training and "attitude adjustment" will change that.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> In this particular case the driver does have an attitude problem. If you had read the Ops two Prior threads you would see this.
> I've watched as a lot of experienced Ops have tried to help by giving good advice. Third time around this op is still doing things exactly the same.
> There's an obvious lack of people skills compounded by someone who refuses to change their ways.


so as yourself, who refuses to see another side of a problem..... your advice I read as "suck it up and smile"-o:


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

TheFluCanBeDeadly said:


> In my book, there is such a thing as a bad customer/rider. Have you ever seen a sign that says, "we reserve the right to refuse service to anyone". There are people who are bad for business. No amount of driver training and "attitude adjustment" will change that. :wink:


I absolutely agree with you yes there are some bad Riders out there. Hopefully the more we drive and gain experience we learn how to eliminate some of these problems.
For example trying to educate a Pax never ends with a good result. In most cases the only thing you're going to accomplish is getting a bad rating.



Lex5162 said:


> so as yourself, who refuses to see another side of a problem..... your advice I read as "suck it up and smile"-o:


 I'm not saying to suck it up and smile. I do see very clearly The other side of the problem. There are clearly things that we should do and then there are things we shouldn't do.
This particular op has received some very good suggestions in the past. sadly though what I see is somebody who keeps repeating the same rookie mistakes.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I'm not saying to suck it up and smile. I do see very clearly The other side of the problem. There are clearly things that we should do and then there are things we shouldn't do.
> This particular op has received some very good suggestions in the past. sadly though what I see is somebody who keeps repeating the same rookie mistakes.


Ok. Let's go back to the first post and read it again. She asked him to take his backpack. That was a start of a problem. He did everything to leave it... maybe cause he had drugs/guns/explosives inside of it? why not?

Once again, it's a rideshare, so she is not his personal driver to wait and has a right to cancel trip at anytime! Yes, shit rating system kicks in, but the worst thing is that other people trying to convince her to go with the flow, i.e. let riders drink, eat in you car, **** your brain, listen to their own shit music as loud as possible, vomit, scream, etc....... hey, can you do the same thing in a TAXI? can you just turn whatever radio station you want and shit on driver? "if U are a 5-star turn it on mate? TURN IT ON AND SUCK IT UP! or you are not a 5 star? maybe 1 star?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Lex5162 said:


> Ok. Let's go back to the first post and read it again. She asked him to take his backpack. That was a start of a problem. He did everything to leave it... maybe cause he had drugs/guns/explosives inside of it? why not?
> 
> Once again, it's a rideshare, so she is not his personal driver to wait and has a right to cancel trip at anytime! Yes, shit rating system kicks in, but the worst thing is that other people trying to convince her to go with the flow, i.e. let riders drink, eat in you car, **** your brain, listen to their own shit music as loud as possible, vomit, scream, etc....... hey, can you do the same thing in a TAXI? can you just turn whatever radio station you want and shit on driver? "if U are a 5-star turn it on mate? TURN IT ON AND SUCK IT UP! or you are not a 5 star? maybe 1 star?


You're only referring to the first post of this thread. This op posted on two separate occasions prior to this. I suggest you dig up her previous two past threads and do some more reading.
Two people can be exposed to the same experience and come out with two totally different results. nobody is saying to be a doormat to the passengers. Be smart and choose your battles wisely


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

BTW, I had a PAX (woman), she left drugs in my car and tried to get them back. I received 1 star a bit later. I suppose I was behaving in an inappropriate way, i.e. didn't return her "package".....

Another one PAX (man) was calling me and asking about $50 he dropped in my car..... same 1 star! So am I suppose to give him my $50 to keep him happy?

Seriously, you can't keep your drugs and money safe - why do you think I am taking them? maybe you dropped them somewhere else?

PS: drugs were disposed at police station, could not find $50 banknote unless other rider picked it up.... but it's ALL MY FAULT AND MY 1-stars....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lex5162 said:


> another ?Uber employee....
> you guys are everywhere!
> hey and don't ? tell me what to do and I won't tell you where to go...


Yep, an Uber Shill all the way!!!

Ratting out drivers whenever I can.

Drivers should appreciate the outstanding opportunity Uber has given them.

Uber Rocks!!!



Lex5162 said:


> another ?Uber employee....
> you guys are everywhere!
> hey and don't ? tell me what to do and I won't tell you where to go...


Turning this post over to Corporate.

Suggest you clean it up.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> My last one ☆ was also a situation exactly like that. Pickup was at Walmart. Loaded an entire trunk full of bags, swipe to start and five stops come up.
> 
> Told her, because she has all these bags I will not even do one stop. Gave her two options: 1) End trip now w/o cancel fee or 2) End trip at 1st stop.
> 
> ...


That'll teach ya!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

No digging around necessary. @Lex5162 I'll help you out, these are the threads that @R3drang3r is talking about where he disagreed with my course of action:

Oh, Christy... ?‍♀
Encountered my first aggressive pax


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

ggrezzi said:


> I am reading your stories and feel like I am an exception to what seems to be the rule, because my business phylosophy it's always to make sure my passenger has a SECOND TO ONE riding experience when he or she is in MY car. I am not saying I want to loose $ , but I have came to the conclusion that when you are a TRULY NICE person and offer a relax and stress free ride to your pax you always get a 5 star rating PLUS tips. Sometimes to do that you have to put up with some crap, but I guess it is part of the show.


Aren't you special? LOL


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Honestly, you're way out of line. He's a paying customer and you were paid to do a job. Imagine if you went somewhere, like a restaurant for example and had to wait for a water refill and the waitress told you "sorry, you guys ordered cheap meals, I need to spend more time with customers who order wine and dessert. Nothing personal but I'm trying to make a living not do charity work". You offered him bad customer service, explaining every little thing like fee break downs. Customers don't care. Just drive and don't explain every little thing pandering g for sympathy. He has worries too. Don't blame him at all.
> 
> 
> You provide perfect service after demanding extra money that is against the rules...


If your waitress made less money serving water than wine, you better believe the service for water would be slower or non existent. Higher paying customers take priority. That's capitalism. In the millennial world, the workers interests are just as important as the customers interests. And I welcome the change. It's high time.



ggrezzi said:


> I am reading your stories and feel like I am an exception to what seems to be the rule, because my business phylosophy it's always to make sure my passenger has a SECOND TO ONE riding experience when he or she is in MY car. I am not saying I want to loose $ , but I have came to the conclusion that when you are a TRULY NICE person and offer a relax and stress free ride to your pax you always get a 5 star rating PLUS tips. Sometimes to do that you have to put up with some crap, but I guess it is part of the show.


So if I gave you crap right now, how much would I have to pay for you to just take it? 
$3.50?
How much crap taking would that buy me?
Could I leave pizza stains on the seat?
I just want to make sure I'm getting my money's worth.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ggrezzi said:


> I am reading your stories and feel like I am an exception to what seems to be the rule, because my business phylosophy it's always to make sure my passenger has a SECOND TO ONE riding experience when he or she is in MY car. I am not saying I want to loose $ , but I have came to the conclusion that when you are a TRULY NICE person and offer a relax and stress free ride to your pax you always get a 5 star rating PLUS tips. Sometimes to do that you have to put up with some crap, but I guess it is part of the show.


Nope, putting up with crap is NOT part of my show. I deliver 5☆ service to most (85 - 95%) of riders. Load bags, open doors, front seat - cool, A/C, heat customer preference, etc.

That's all cool, and overwhelming majority of pax in my market. The abusers, complainers, bad neighborhoods, scruffy people and unpatriotic? No way. Cancel/with fee ASAP!


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> No digging around necessary. @Lex5162 I'll help you out, these are the threads that @R3drang3r is talking about where he disagreed with my course of action:
> 
> Oh, Christy... ?‍♀
> Encountered my first aggressive pax


Look, I can't see any problems. Maybe some drama-uber-employees trying to take you for a ride?

I had to cancel many times, even after a numerous messages and phone calls. They are busy, they can't see you, they are talking to you "bloody drive here" and this is a full stop. No respect - done. Managed to get app but can't use it - done. Want to finish off your lunch/dinner/cigarette/beer whatever - done.

I had a PAX last weekend, waiting for me on another side of the road. That was in the middle of the city, where almost impossible to make a u-turn without driving another 10mins around. He was kissing his GF, and occasionally looking around for his driver... I was exactly at the pick up point across the road and I did see him and I just told myself "@@@@ it! I am sick of it! can't use your phone and can't see your pick up point - well, is it my problem? I am not going to ring you!" I was going to cancel and move on but he finally crosses the road... I did show him a pick up point and he was surprised. Well, next time use your brain and do not assume that a rideshare driver is your nanny.

As for dogs - same. Guide dogs are different. I do respect people with disabilities and unfortunately they do more damage than a drunk animal (sometimes, not always) but they need your patience and they don't do it on purpose or because they are having a fun... so animals - NO, unless they are in a proper cage and there is no chance, even 1% chance, that they make a mess in your car.

Now, lets talk about food and drinks. I do allow to some PAX to drink and eat, but only with one condition - you do NOT leave any mess. Majority of them asking "can I drink?" and I say "yes, but please be very careful and do not spill it, as the next rider won't be happy to seat on a wet/smelly seat". Majority of Pax's do understand it as not many drivers allowing them to do so, except those rideshare "PROFESSORS" and u-tubers, telling you how to swallow in every possible way. Ofcourse you will get some small bits of chips here and there, which you can simply brush away and carry on. But again - you see a PAX who can't even stand (I had them as well), you have two options:
1. if they are too close - tell them "sorry, I have to cancel, need to go due to some family issues" and keep doors shut and go! they gonna scream and cream, but it's what it is. You can't drink responsibly - not my problem!
2. if they are far away and you can see them laying down in the middle of the car park, trowing up or walking like a zombie - just wait till you can cancel or go straight away. No point of collecting a rubbish and then deal with it.

The PAX which can stand but seriously drunk and want to eat and drink - tell them "sorry, did you know that uber not allowing to eat and drink from now on? yeah, cause of numerous complaints they had to adjust their policy, so sorry, no eating and drinking now allowed in Uber. You have an option to get a TAXI...". Drunk person won't even remember what you were telling and why.



MiamiKid said:


> Nope, putting up with crap is NOT part of my show. I deliver 5☆ service to most (85 - 95%) of riders. Load bags, open doors, front seat - cool, A/C, heat customer preference, etc.
> 
> That's all cool, and overwhelming majority of pax in my market. The abusers, complainers, bad neighborhoods, scruffy people and unpatriotic? No way. Cancel/with fee ASAP!


I am sorry, but that is a baby-sitting.
Then WE (who read the word "rideSHARE" in a proper way) are getting crap rating because you providing unnecessary service. You are not getting paid for it unless you are doing a PREMIUM service like "uber black", where you are getting paid more for opening doors etc....

I am yet to see a TAXI driver opening door to a PAX. Not to mention about that PAX, who pays 2 times less than a normal PAX. (I mean uber and similar).

Really, I can't understand a bent-over tactics. You can still do your X without bending over, why would you?


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> If your waitress made less money serving water than wine, you better believe the service for water would be slower or non existent. Higher paying customers take priority. That's capitalism. In the millennial world, the workers interests are just as important as the customers interests. And I welcome the change. It's high time.
> 
> 
> So if I gave you crap right now, how much would I have to pay for you to just take it?
> ...


I'm know you get more attentive service the more your pay well hopefully. But no way should I sercernhe rude to leave you and lecture you. There should be some base level of service and things you won't say no matter what.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Dude was a dick. Wanted me to start driving before I could start the trip, and then couldn't understand that "stop" doesn't mean "stop-and-wait." He rated me 1* but I'm proud of it because I didn't let his threat of a low rating make me do a money-losing trip.


This guy would still be waiting for a ride, but not by me.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lex5162 said:


> Look, I can't see any problems. Maybe some drama-uber-employees trying to take you for a ride?
> 
> I had to cancel many times, even after a numerous messages and phone calls. They are busy, they can't see you, they are talking to you "bloody drive here" and this is a full stop. No respect - done. Managed to get app but can't use it - done. Want to finish off your lunch/dinner/cigarette/beer whatever - done.
> 
> ...


It's called having basic manners and class which you, judging by what I've read, do not seem to have.

For one, in my circles, having basic manners and class is not called "bending over". Happen to enjoy providing basic service.

Overall (95%) I get along great with customers, have enjoyable conversations, and receive tips on most rides.

Moreover, strictly an intown, daytime, business hours driver. However, am pretty good at weeding out the undesirable rides. Many, with a cancel fee.

Why would what I do bother you? It shouldn't. It's MY business how I drive. Period.

Maybe it's insecurity or a guilt trip? Who knows.

But, you know what? Now you've given me one MORE reason to provide five ☆ service to X passengers.

To BOTHER other drivers!!!! ?


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

One of my 1 star trips the lady gets in and slams my door, I turn to look at her and shes shrugs her shoulders I should have told her to get out right there but started the trip, soon as I did she tells me to turn off that garbage and put on some good music. I told her the ride was over. she said ??? I said the ride is over and she gets out asking what I do, why, what?..I ended the trip and 1 starred her. Didn't care about the 1 star I was getting. Actually I was kicking myself for messing up and starting the trip.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dhus said:


> One of my 1 star trips the lady gets in and slams my door, I turn to look at her and shes shrugs her shoulders I should have told her top get out right there but started the trip, soon as I did she tells me to turn off that garbage and put on some good music. I told her the ride was over. she said ??? I said the ride is over and she gets out asking what I do, why, what?..I ended the trip and 1 starred her. Didn't care about the 1 star I was getting.


Could you have just canceled instead?


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> It's called having basic manners and class which you, judging by what I've read, do not seem to have.
> 
> For one, in my circles, having basic manners and class is not called "bending over". Happen to enjoy providing basic service.
> 
> ...


Basic manners and bending over are two different things, I agree.
Basic means basic to me, no extras.
When drivers go over and bend over to take dogs (animals), excessive luggage, stopping for a haircut (it's quick, just 5min's!), providing a water, lollies, phone chargers etc then next time PAX will expect more and ? complain that for a basic $1 service he/she is not getting a VIP treatment.

So for a curiosity, what is VIP service then? b-job at the beginning? I am sorry, but I skip this one.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Could you have just canceled instead?


 i ended the ride, the app bucked saying i havent takin them anywhere but somehow i managed it, i dont remember it was when i first started, i dont have that problem anymore because i never start the trip till after everyones in and i have no objections to driving the pax.

I avoid arguing with them I don't even tell them what they did wrong. I just say the ride is over and *cancel the trip* and they always want to debate it or argue but I ignore all that and just keep repeating *the ride is over* with no tone to it, until they leave &#8230;frustrated, confused, but so what i dont do abuse from customers.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lex5162 said:


> Basic manners and bending over are two different things, I agree.
> Basic means basic to me, no extras.
> When drivers go over and bend over to take dogs (animals), excessive luggage, stopping for a haircut (it's quick, just 5min's!), providing a water, lollies, phone chargers etc then next time PAX will expect more and ? complain that for a basic $1 service he/she is not getting a VIP treatment.
> 
> So for a curiosity, what is VIP service then? b-job at the beginning? I am sorry, but I skip this one.


Dude, do not have to define this for you. Have given all the explanation needed.

No need to respond. End of conversation.



Lex5162 said:


> Basic manners and bending over are two different things, I agree.
> Basic means basic to me, no extras.
> When drivers go over and bend over to take dogs (animals), excessive luggage, stopping for a haircut (it's quick, just 5min's!), providing a water, lollies, phone chargers etc then next time PAX will expect more and ? complain that for a basic $1 service he/she is not getting a VIP treatment.
> 
> So for a curiosity, what is VIP service then? b-job at the beginning? I am sorry, but I skip this one.


Oh, gotta add one more thing. You mentioned if one driver gives top notch service, for X or pool, the passenger will expect it with the next driver?

Right there's a TOP motivator. I WANT to aggravate the competition (other drivers). And am actually telling riders to expect VIP Service with every ride. And write in, and complain, if they don't receive it. "You'll get a free trip". Thanks so much for the heads up!

Also, could very well be an Uber employee, passing every post on to corporate. Have to admit, that would be fun! ?


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I took this guys bags out of the trunk once after he said something abusive, the pax immediately pulled out a $60 tip if I went ahead and took him. So I decided to go ahead and deal the pax in and in the end it was a great trip.



MiamiKid said:


> Dude, do not have to define this for you. Have given all the explanation needed.
> 
> No need to respond. End of conversation.
> 
> ...


Sorry deleted first post because I was not entirely sure what was being discussed, had to go back and read some rather long posts.
@Lex5162 you have never seen a taxi driver open a door? that's amazing how you missed it and I have to agree with @MiamiKid here on basics being getting bags/luggage and opening and closing doors, air, music before the ride even starts and opening doors and bags/luggage at end of trip. I mean that really is basic if your not doing that at all then brush up on your service skills and you'll see these are the first easy things they cover on being a proffesional driver. Drivers who dont do these basic things are normally drivers who end up being problematic and always complain about tips.

if you really want to be proffesional, dress up, wear black no lace dress shoes, black no beltbuckle dress belt, black dress pants, black long sleeve t-shirt, black 1 breasted dress coat with only middle button buttoned, black gloves. After getting basics done ask if there is anything else i can do for you today Mr. Ms. pax then your underway, if they want to talk, politely do not talk about politics religion or sex, if they want to smoke, offer to pull over so they can, then resume trip. after ride ask is there anything else you can do for them. and so much more.

I provide the basics as miamikid mentioned, sometimes when i'm in the mood I put on my chauffer cloths and give everyone 5 star treatment and yes my tips grow for the effort. its always a great experience playing chauffer for the pax's and you with better tips and opens a lot of doors/oppprtinites $$$ that otherwise wouldnt have been mentioned.

Do pax's deserve 5 star treatment like this? i ask you whats deserves got to do with it, atleast provide the basics, and if you give them a mindblowing experiance their wallets seem to magically open for you. Do you deserve a tip from the service you are providing, i would say that directly is tied to how much effort you put in, if you just want to hurry up and knock these trips out dont care about customers, dont get out of your car and make them do their own luggage and dont talk or ask if they are comfortable and all the lazy driver Q's then You are basically not a good driver.


----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


bah, 13 one stars here. Weekend night shift driver. Cancelling on every added stops. If passenger tries adding stop in the middle of trip, I simply tell them gtfo or let me complete first stop and you order another one to next stop. That way I get a little extra from the new ping due to added base fare etc. If it's a drive through, straight NO. I will drop you off there and you get another one after you're done. I ain't waiting.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I seem to pick up the customers you guys leave at stores and take them the rest of the way listening to them go on about how bad the experience was. I guess this is were I say thanks y'all because after that experience and they get me I almost always get tipped for my friendly service.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I seem to pick up the customers you guys leave at stores and take them the rest of the way listening to them go on about how bad the experience was. I guess this is were I say thanks y'all because after that experience and they get me I almost always get tipped after my friendly service.


I'm glad you're happy.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> I'm glad you're happy.


its just a job, I love to drive and i like meeting and talking to ppl. I have my bad days, sometimes i find myself not wanting to really drive anyone so i just go home instead of pressing through and letting my attitude cause me problems with pax's and having episodes.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Dhus said:


> I seem to pick up the customers you guys leave at stores and take them the rest of the way listening to them go on about how bad the experience was. I guess this is were I say thanks y'all because after that experience and they get me I almost always get tipped for my friendly service.


$$$ ??


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dhus said:


> its just a job, I love to drive and i like meeting and talking to ppl. I have my bad days, sometimes i find myself not wanting to really drive anyone so i just go home instead of pressing through and letting my attitude cause me problems with pax's and having episodes.


I drive PT and go to school, this just pays for my car and insurance


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Be safe out there, Get some protection.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Dhus said:


> I took this guys bags out of the trunk once after he said something abusive, the pax immediately pulled out a $60 tip if I went ahead and took him. So I decided to go ahead and deal the pax in and in the end it was a great trip.
> 
> 
> Sorry deleted first post because I was not entirely sure what was being discussed, had to go back and read some rather long posts.
> ...


You wrote, "when i'm in the mood I put on my chauffer cloths and give everyone 5 star treatment". 
I love it. I'll bet you have a lot of fun when you do it. Just curious what kind of car do you drive?
You know there's a lot of people that would refer to this as sucking up and feel that it's beneath them. I'm not one of those people.
An actor gets into his character and is paid very well for his performance. As you have found out through the extra tips you receive.
I pick up an extra 20 to 25% of income every week through tips going the extra mile. And I have a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> You wrote, "when i'm in the mood I put on my chauffer cloths and give everyone 5 star treatment".
> I love it. I'll bet you have a lot of fun when you do it. Just curious what kind of car do you drive?
> You know there's a lot of people that would refer to this as sucking up and feel that it's beneath them. I'm not one of those people.
> An actor gets into his character and is paid very well for his performance. As you have found out through the extra tips you receive.
> I pick up an extra 20 to 25% of income every week through tips going the extra mile. And I have a lot of fun doing it.


Well stated


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

i'm uber X

been doing it 3 years not sure if I will stick around much longer. Depends I might open a business and start a new career even though I have several that pay dam good I could fall back on, I don't really want to do the employee bit ever again and this driving career has played out for me after driving since 2001 taxi's/uber/lyft. If uber/lyft opened it up where i could build clientele and keep them then it would be worth sticking around, but uber keeps all the customers with this app so you cant build up decent clients


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Dhus said:


> i'm uber X
> 
> been doing it 3 years not sure if I will stick around much longer. Depends I might open a business and start a new career even though I have several that pay dam good I could fall back on, I don't really want to do the employee bit ever again and this driving career has played out for me after driving since 2001 taxi's/uber/lyft


 I'm sure you'll do well on any Endeavor you Embark upon. You definitely have the right attitude.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I've stopped trying to explain things to riders. They say you shouldn't try to teach a pig to dance, it wastes your time and it annoys the pig. Same idea. 

The more that someone needs something explained to them the less likely it is that they're going to get it, since they haven't gotten it already.

My approach is to try and discern problematic rides before I start them while there is still time to cancel. If if I have already begun the ride I drive with a good attitude, at least superficially. 

If you had acted fine with the wait then you probably would have gotten a five-star from him and you could have one starred him. 

if people are nice I don't mind waiting for them for a reasonable amount of time. A ride service isn't very useful if you can't stop and do something. For each of us it all comes down to what a reasonable amount of time is.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Lex5162 said:


> Look, I can't see any problems. Maybe some drama-uber-employees trying to take you for a ride?
> 
> I had to cancel many times, even after a numerous messages and phone calls. They are busy, they can't see you, they are talking to you "bloody drive here" and this is a full stop. No respect - done. Managed to get app but can't use it - done. Want to finish off your lunch/dinner/cigarette/beer whatever - done.
> 
> ...


Going the extra mile makes you feel good and most of the time it means a good tip from your pax. There is a line that nobody need to cross, but loading bags in the trunk at the airport, opening a door to a lady of simply being nice to your pax and keep your car clean and smelling good are a few things something we all should do. I have seen a lot of drivers that smoke in their cars, eat and go to pick up pax at the terminal, dress up like being at the beach on vacations.........you do not have to push the bar that way!


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

R3drang3r said:


> I'm sure you'll do well on any Endeavor you Embark upon. You definitely have the right attitude.


The best part is i can sit in an office and space out. Tired of bad drivers on the road, all the time in the veh., Sometimes its rare but i feel like i cant drive another foot. I think its just time to retire from this career.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> Aren't you special? LOL


No I am not, just try to do the best I can that is all


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

ggrezzi said:


> Going the extra mile makes you feel good and most of the time it means a good tip from your pax. There is a line that nobody need to cross, but loading bags in the trunk at the airport, opening a door to a lady of simply being nice to your pax and keep your car clean and smelling good are a few things something we all should do. I have seen a lot of drivers that smoke in their cars, eat and go to pick up pax at the terminal, dress up like being at the beach on vacations.........you do not have to push the bar that way!


I've seen it all, smoking with pax in veh, ashtray spilling over, stench, havent bathed in several weeks, living in the veh, eating whith the pax while driving and on and on and on..you name it


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Dhus said:


> I've seen it all, smoking with pax in veh, ashtray spilling over, stench, havent bathed in several weeks, living in the veh, eating whith the pax while driving and on and on and on..you name it


That is DISGUSTING and in my view drivers like that must be banned it - FULL STOP


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away.
> 
> I slide the green bar to start the trip but it's taking a little while to load up. I apologize for the brief delay and show him on my phone where it was still loading. He tells me to just go ahead and starts giving me directions. I tell him I can't go anywhere until the ride starts or else I won't get paid for the total distance traveled. He seems confused, like he doesn't understand that I'm doing this for money, not fun or charity (though it is kinda fun).
> ...


I don't move the car if the app isn't working, if they raise a stink about it i just say *the ride is over* *the ride is over* *the ride is over* *the ride is over* *the ride is over* Sometimes the smart ones will pull out some cash to get me to go ahead and take them and not end the trip.

There should be an award/medal from uber for drivers who go out their way to find the pax. i do the same thing with trying to tell these folks to not just hit this location, actually go in and put the address. its been off by 10 miles before. its frustrating, i dont try to hard to find these ppl either, soon as its weird as to where the pax is or just to frustrating to deal with, i cancel. I will normally text and atleast find out where they are first and tell them if i'm canceling or not and why. sometimes I go find them to if they are really nice and understanding I will do it, but I cancel a good amount of the weird gps pins because when the pinn is off it raises a red flag, the trip becomes a *chance call/ping/trip/whatever* real twighlightzone stuff and anything could happen? you might not even be able to pick the fare up? it could be all the way across traffic? or town even?.

If the line is long I will offer to drop them off I cant wait that long, or if the line is acceptable to me I always say something like "take your time" then laugh. The pax seem to respond well to that and hurry up thinking i'm making a killing out here waiting on them or i'm going to leave them i'm not sure which but it works for me. store looking like a wild shopping spree with them looking out to see if i'm still there, me just nodding and revving the engine.
(this is a joke but I think I have done this to a pax before jokingly)
(maybe a couple times :whistling: )

paxs just dont care.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

ggrezzi said:


> That is DISGUSTING and in my view drivers like that must be banned it - FULL STOP


That's the thing. People like that are only going to get banned depending on the market they're in. Drivers doing all of that stuff and not getting banned or rated/reported enough to get banned likely works in lower key suburb or rural areas where people will care less about that stuff. I could see Las Vegas being an area where that could happen too. Mainly because it's Sin City and smoking and trashing up the car may be of little concern to people who are planning to get trashed for the night any way. Miami too.

I doubt there's too many people with cars like that getting away with it in the DC/Bethesda/Chevy Chase area. That's a very uppity area where people complain or call cops about the smallest shit, so I would imagine there aren't too many real ratchet drivers or they know not to do pick ups in the uppity areas where they will get blasted to support.

If they're not getting banned it's not too strange. Majority of people just want your car to take them from A to B and only the real picky or uppity types will downrate or push a support call for driver improvement or termination. Big part of that is the riders just not giving a shit also.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

ggrezzi said:


> No I am not, just try to do the best I can that is all


Make sure you continue to pat that back of yours real hard. Make sure you put up extra decals in your front window as well.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


One star rating are not about you. They're about the passenger and how rude a person they are in real life. We work for pennies and they want limo service . We don't need those kinds of passenger and stores don't need them either and they make shifty friends. They're just showing they are all around rotton people


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> You clearly had a negative attitude.
> 
> That's obvious by what you wrote.
> 
> ...


I don't believe she had a bad/negative attitude at all. I understand that the pin is not always right but at least she went to get him and not make him walk over to her like most of us do. These idiots that use uber KNOW how this works. They know the driver is trying to make money and isn't in it to be their best friend. You were right that people do see through fake smiles and false friendliness. However, there is nothing wrong with being professional and kind like this driver CLEARLY did. The moron expecting her to "babysit his backpack" while during a stop baffles me. You don't know what's in that bag! You don't know if he will accuse her of stealing something later. Or worse! SHE HANDLED THIS PERFECTLY! This 1 star is not warranted at all but better to get a 1 star and no tip than being blown up or accused of something completely false.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Fat Man Returns


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> I don't believe she had a bad/negative attitude at all. I understand that the pin is not always right but at least she went to get him and not make him walk over to her like most of us do. These idiots that use uber KNOW how this works. They know the driver is trying to make money and isn't in it to be their best friend. You were right that people do see through fake smiles and false friendliness. However, there is nothing wrong with being professional and kind like this driver CLEARLY did. The moron expecting her to "babysit his backpack" while during a stop baffles me. You don't know what's in that bag! You don't know if he will accuse her of stealing something later. Or worse! SHE HANDLED THIS PERFECTLY! This 1 star is not warranted at all but better to get a 1 star and no tip than being blown up or accused of something completely false.


Handled it perfectly, nope not even close.
If you read this post and previous posts by the Op you start to understand The "bad attitude" comment. She has demonstrated repeatedly a clear contempt for the people riding in her vehicle.
Negative comments and name-calling are a clear reflection of what's going on in her mind. Thus my comment "fake smile". 
Three minute time rule for stops? Is this a new feature of our app? She just blew the tip giving the rider a hard time about a stop. 
And now that the Pax is totally irritated at this point. You're going to lecture them about how we get compensated.

Question for you. You have a passenger from the airport with a trunk full of luggage. Do you make them remove all their luggage if they want to make a quick stop to pick up something?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I guess I'm not loved.


We love you, just not as much.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> Make sure you continue to pat that back of yours real hard. Make sure you put up extra decals in your front window as well.


no need to be sarcastic man.....we are in a forum to express our ideas or problems and to respect each other



Gtown Driver said:


> That's the thing. People like that are only going to get banned depending on the market they're in. Drivers doing all of that stuff and not getting banned or rated/reported enough to get banned likely works in lower key suburb or rural areas where people will care less about that stuff. I could see Las Vegas being an area where that could happen too. Mainly because it's Sin City and smoking and trashing up the car may be of little concern to people who are planning to get trashed for the night any way. Miami too.
> 
> I doubt there's too many people with cars like that getting away with it in the DC/Bethesda/Chevy Chase area. That's a very uppity area where people complain or call cops about the smallest shit, so I would imagine there aren't too many real ratchet drivers or they know not to do pick ups in the uppity areas where they will get blasted to support.
> 
> If they're not getting banned it's not too strange. Majority of people just want your car to take them from A to B and only the real picky or uppity types will downrate or push a support call for driver improvement or termination. Big part of that is the riders just not giving a shit also.


I agree!


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I drive VERY part time Friday and Sat. night only from 11pm to 4am only which is the best time to make money in my market. I say this due to me picking someone at the airport and taking them somewhere is not likely at all. But let's say I was on a airport run and they wanted to make a stop, I would absolutely make them take their bags out of the trunk if they were alone. I am a combat vet and I don't trust anything that is left unattended. I even ask pax to move to the other side of the back seat if they chose to sit behind me if alone so I can see them better. I am ALWAYS polite and I always try to put the passenger door to where they are so they will chose that side of the car to sit. I never have had one complaint about this simple request and I am a very friendly guy. You can't be to safe. I don't believe she has contempt for people riding in her vehicle, I think she believes this is a 2 sided coin. One side they need a friendly SAFE ride and she needs money in exchange for what the customer is asking for or needing. She is doing NOTHING wrong. FYI I usually don't make people that make stops enter the extra stop if it is a quick beer run at a convenience store or drive through food.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> I drive VERY part time Friday and Sat. night only from 11pm to 4am only which is the best time to make money in my market. I say this due to me picking someone at the airport and taking them somewhere is not likely at all. But let's say I was on a airport run and they wanted to make a stop, I would absolutely make them take their bags out of the trunk if they were alone. I am a combat vet and I don't trust anything that is left unattended. I even ask pax to move to the other side of the back seat if they chose to sit behind me if alone so I can see them better. I am ALWAYS polite and I always try to put the passenger door to where they are so they will chose that side of the car to sit. I never have had one complaint about this simple request and I am a very friendly guy. You can't be to safe. I don't believe she has contempt for people riding in her vehicle, I think she believes this is a 2 sided coin. One side they need a friendly SAFE ride and she needs money in exchange for what the customer is asking for or needing. She is doing NOTHING wrong. FYI I usually don't make people that make stops enter the extra stop if it is a quick beer run at a convenience store or drive through food.


 Thank you for your service.

I don't like people sitting behind me either.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> Three minute time rule for stops? Is this a new feature of our app?


With Uber I've heard it's written out for the pax in the rider app when they go to make stops. It does tell them they should only be gone for 3 minutes during a stop. After that, if a driver leaves after 3 minutes well...it was said to not be more than 3 minutes. It's an algorithm rideshare service so next Uber is down the corner.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Your welcome. People (especially guys) sitting behind you at 2am is unsafe just like unattended items are (if not MORE) unsafe. Most people don't give a second thought of a back pack left in a car while they "run in" a store till you have seen what can happen first hand. I know it sounds preachy but anything can be in that unattended back pack. Food for thought.


----------



## Stromile (Aug 16, 2017)

WinterFlower said:


> "I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. "
> 
> I'm prouder than you because I got plenty more than 2 :laugh:
> 
> ...


 Haven't read all 12 pages, but you can tell when there are multiple stops, even before arriving, just swipe up on the app and it'll show pick up, plus stops, drop off, etc..


----------



## gerrardo29 (Jul 9, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


You couldn't really just made a quick note. an clearly all your stories makes it seen that you got a short fuse and an attitude. Like I said before this job migth REALLY REALLY NOT BE FOR YOU. Or you in desperate need of attention


----------



## TheFluCanBeDeadly (Jun 26, 2019)

gerrardo29 said:


> You couldn't really just made a quick note. an clearly all your stories makes it seen that you got a short fuse and an attitude. Like I said before this job migth REALLY REALLY NOT BE FOR YOU. Or you in desperate need of attention


Or, we could say, people like you are part of the problem, and add stress to the driver's job.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Your welcome. People (especially guys) sitting behind you at 2am is unsafe just like unattended items are (if not MORE) unsafe. Most people don't give a second thought of a back pack left in a car while they "run in" a store till you have seen what can happen first hand. I know it sounds preachy but anything can be in that unattended back pack. Food for thought.


Not many people can use their brain to think about it. That is why OP is abused here by some "professional drivers".

Once again uberX "share" is a different to TAXI service, people don't get it and stuff up the whole thing by going above and beyond. That is brilliant for Uber, very very profitable business. So they keep telling everyone "look what professional drivers do"... they actually don't do anything apart from being professional prostitutes in some way.

Rideshare is suppose to help you pay your bills (name it - petrol, tyres etc) when you go to work and from work. People turned it into a fulltime job. Now, all those "professionals" struggling to make money so they scream here "THIS JOB IS NOT FOR YOU! because of your attitude, go find something else..." Don't need to be a "professor" to understand a psychology. Too many drivers? well it is what it is! DO NOT MAKE IT A FULL TIME JOB and be happy. Want a full-time - get into the CAB!

OP is a great person, polite and made a right decision to try to educate her rider, the rider decided to screw her and I bet it wasn't his first time. People like him should be BANNED from riding, but for Uber he is an income and it's easier to ban a driver and get another 10 drivers which will please riders in any possible way by educating themselves from u-tube videos provided by "professional drivers", until.... things happens!

PS: Old wise man said "you need 100 years to learn and 100 year to live". But we only have 30-35% of it, some of us even 15-20% or less, you never know.

PSS: I am getting sick of those "professional BJ drivers", I wish to every one a SAFE ride and a good PAX, not a paxHOLE! Be safe, drive smart and don't get involved in Uber scam tactics!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

TheFluCanBeDeadly said:


> Or, we could say, people like you are part of the problem, and add stress to the driver's job.


I've never seen him come and say anything other than that with the words slightly switched around any way.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

I love the "rideshare isn't for you" rhetoric. LOL....LMFAO.....damn right it's not for me. I'm much better than that. Oooooooo, ya got me. Driving some bottom feeder from point A to B with no mints or water takes real talent. GTFO of here.

Keep on keeping on you talented humans who can do this job "not meant for everyone". It is ****ing UBER for ****s sake. Get a grip, and motor on.


----------



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I didn't show him any attitude. I was smiling, friendly, engaged in conversation. When he told me he regularly gets shuffled I told him what he could do to avoid that situation in the future. The reversed stops were no problem, he told me where he wanted to go and that's where I took him. He didn't get mad until I told him I'd wait for him for 3 minutes and asked him to take his bag in with him instead of leaving it as an anchor in my car.
> 
> I've had people abuse my time at stops and I'm not playing around with that anymore.


Next time let him leave the backpack. If you're tired of waiting leave the backpack outside or take it in to him. Make sure you cancel the ride to get paid for the work already done but he can't leave a rating


----------



## Jerrie C (Aug 20, 2016)

Lex5162 said:


> another Uber office manager here....... go drive and learn how to do it.....
> 
> 
> I give you a 1 star.
> ...





Lex5162 said:


> another Uber office manager here....... go drive and learn how to do it.....
> 
> 
> I give you a 1 star.
> ...


My 3 years of experience mean quite a bit . I understand my market , I'm not out here driving drunks around . I target upscale areas and business travelers . My platinum ( soon to be diamond). status does have benefits . I probably make more as a part time driver than most of you full timers . I understand how customer service works and I am very proud of my 4.93 rating and the tips that go along with good service.


----------



## Skyriderphx (May 6, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

EphLux said:


> Can you do a Cliff Notes version of this?


Her rider was an idiot. She attempted educate him. Failed. She should be commended for her patience and decency. Doubt I could have pulled it off.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

stpetej said:


> She attempted to educate him. Failed.


 That's a rookie mistake. Nobody gets educated And the driver gets a bad rating.


----------



## UberTeach (Aug 7, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Net Etiquette. Always remember people who use a lunatic avatar tend to be lunatics.
> 
> Most people use an avatar that in some way represents themselves.


LOL. My avatar is Macbeth, who was a lunatic, but I use it because it does represent me--I'm an English teacher. 



shirleyujest said:


> The longer you do this, the more you're going to get passengers with weird understandings of how the app works, expectations, and moods. So the only thing you can do is try to get used to it. Also, as far as where the pickup location was, I've discovered that when passengers use the pin or current location thing, it NEVER sends you to the correct location. 'Cause the "eye in the sky" isn't smart enough yet to figure that out. All you can do for that is to do the best you can to find them. It helps to call them and get their exact location. If necessary you may have to use your phone's default map app to get to them.
> 
> Try not to interject your personal feelings into the ride. I'm still learning this. Good luck!


I call BS on the pickup thing, and this is why: I mainly do airport pickups. Our airport has 3 designated pickup lots (for 4 terminals). When you book a ride at the airport, the app *tells* you where to go for pickup depending on what terminal you're in (and, yes, I've used it as a pax). It gives you directions, plus the airport has signage--again, I've seen all this from the pax's POV. It's easy as pie. Furthermore, my car is *orange*. Bright, freaking, orange. There is absolutely *no* excuse, under this system, for me to EVER have a rider that can't find me.

I get a few a week.

Conclusion: there are too many complete idiots walking around. It's not the GPS. It's sheer pax stupidity.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

UberTeach said:


> LOL. My avatar is Macbeth, who was a lunatic, but I use it because it does represent me--I'm an English teacher. :smiles:
> 
> 
> I call BS on the pickup thing, and this is why: I mainly do airport pickups. Our airport has 3 designated pickup lots (for 4 terminals). When you book a ride at the airport, the app *tells* you where to go for pickup depending on what terminal you're in (and, yes, I've used it as a pax). It gives you directions, plus the airport has signage--again, I've seen all this from the pax's POV. It's easy as pie. Furthermore, my car is *orange*. Bright, freaking, orange. There is absolutely *no* excuse, under this system, for me to EVER have a rider that can't find me.
> ...


Post of the day. Well done.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberTeach said:


> LOL. My avatar is Macbeth, who was a lunatic, but I use it because it does represent me--I'm an English teacher. :smiles:
> 
> 
> I call BS on the pickup thing, and this is why: I mainly do airport pickups. Our airport has 3 designated pickup lots (for 4 terminals). When you book a ride at the airport, the app *tells* you where to go for pickup depending on what terminal you're in (and, yes, I've used it as a pax). It gives you directions, plus the airport has signage--again, I've seen all this from the pax's POV. It's easy as pie. Furthermore, my car is *orange*. Bright, freaking, orange. There is absolutely *no* excuse, under this system, for me to EVER have a rider that can't find me.
> ...


TODAY! Post Mariners game (baseball team) I got drug into the scrum south of the stadium. I was on filter to the AP ( SeaTac) which is south of DT. I get a Ping going my way a block north of me. I call this chica up and explain my location and ask her to move my way. For some reason she appears on the north facing side of 1st ave waving at me like a loon. I call her and re-explain that I know we are going south, but she wants me to pick her up at the Kristy Krème she is standing at ( northbound) I smiled at her and waved as I hit cancel.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I got my second-ever 1 star rating yesterday that I couldn't be prouder of. This guy was trying to abuse my time and income and I didn't stand for it.
> 
> The pickup location was at a restaurant 2 minutes away. It was probably going to be a minimum fare but it was so close and on the way I was already headed. I'm sitting in front of the restaurant and the timer is ticking down. After 2 minutes he calls and says he doesn't know why the app selected the restaurant as a pick up location but he's in the parking lot behind me. I look in the rear view and see a guy on the phone waving at me at the other end of the mostly empty parking lot. Great, another idiot who can't figure out how to use the app. But I drive over to him and pick him up.
> 
> ...





DriversAreMean said:


> He has worries too. Don't blame him at all.


Why should she cares about his worries. She's not his partner or his friend or his psychiatrist/psychologist, she's his uber driver. Her job as a driver is to take him from A to B safely. His job as a pax is to give the driver his EXACT pick up location and don't be a D!CK.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> Why should she cares about his worries. She's not his partner or his friend or his psychiatrist/psychologist, she's his uber driver. Her job as a driver is to take him from A to B safely. His job as a pax is to give the driver his EXACT pick up location and don't be a D!CK.


I think I love you


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Ahhh, ratings. I have received a few of the famous 2*. Many 1*, almost always without a reason.
> 
> My last 1*, long drive to a grocery store where the pax worked (around 20 minutes, loads of other stores closer).
> 
> ...


I just got that same stupid feedback. My first, but I'm sure not the last.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> I think I love you


I'm flattered but I think you need to buy me dinner first before saying those words.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> I don't see one Post in this entire thread where anybody tried to offer her advice as to how to avoid conflict.


This includes all of yours. Your comments are just as useless as you portray hers to be. Instead of offering 'a better way' you seem intent on mocking original poster. 
I tend to agree with original poster in that the U/L driver is just as much a 'customer' of the app as the pax, and there needs to be a compromise. As soon as rider starts acting all entitled, I try to explain to them that we both have to find a middle ground. I'll take the 1* over letting a pax walk all over me and my time.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This includes all of yours.


 I'm flattered that you read all of mine. Now go back and read all my comments In her last two threads. I like others tried to give good advice. Some people are just set in their ways.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> That's a rookie mistake. Nobody gets educated And the driver gets a bad rating.


That's not entirely true. I have a pax a speech about car seats, and made her either find one, borrow one, or cancel the ride for 5$. She got one from her neighbor. Next time I got same Pax at same address. She was there with 3-yo and car seat ready to go. EDUCATED. She even thanked me for point out the Car Seat rules, and tipped on the second ride.
I educate all my riders. The trick is to be firm but fair. But like OP discovered, some are unteachable, and just expect a lot for a very little. Why indulge entitled assholes. I just boot them out of my car and go on with my life.



R3drang3r said:


> I'm flattered that you read all of mine. Now go back and read all my comments In her last two threads. I like others tried to give good advice. Some people are just set in their ways.


I've read your posts. I think you have an overly idealistic idea of what types of experiences can happen on ride share. I'm not a bad person, I'm pretty well educated (Chemistry Degree), and very well mannered (brought up to respect elders, and all points of view, and have a very open mind). But I am not a doormat.

Again: Driver is a customer of the platform, just as much as pax. There is a happy middle where both parties get most of what they want. 
It is called: COMPROMISE. You don't seem to be very good at it. Your worldview seems, to these eyes, very black and white.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Yes! I still haven't gotten any of those!


Proud to say I've have plenty of all the stars! ?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> That's not entirely true. I have a pax a speech about car seats, and made her either find one, borrow one, or cancel the ride for 5$. She got one from her neighbor. Next time I got same Pax at same address. She was there with 3-yo and car seat ready to go. EDUCATED. She even thanked me for point out the Car Seat rules, and tipped on the second ride.
> I educate all my riders. The trick is to be firm but fair. But like OP discovered, some are unteachable, and just expect a lot for a very little. Why indulge entitled assholes. I just boot them out of my car and go on with my life.
> 
> 
> ...


I have a lot more experience dealing with people than most have. I'm a retired police officer. My last career I was a very successful sales manager.

There's a time and a place for everything. Your car seat situation was probably a better time. Trying to educate a Pax Who is already clearly irritated is not the right time.
Attitude in this or any job is critical. if you're not in a good mood you're far better off to stay at home. Your attitude about the people you pick up is just as critical. Go around thinking every Pax is an @sshole, dick, etc., your going to get exactly what you expect. The subconscious mind works in ways that a lot of people don't understand.
Reading this thread and the op's previous two threads. There is a clear history of behavior. A number of op's have tried to point this out and offer constructive criticism. All of which have fallen on dead ears.
A good part of the blame lies squarely on the people who run this site. Featuring these types of stories sends the wrong signal. It only goes further to embolden the author.
But much like a Newspaper "Drama" sells.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> I have a lot more experience dealing with people than most have.
> 
> The subconscious mind works in ways that a lot of people don't understand.
> 
> ...


If you believe all the above, you might try applying it IN the forum and not just when you drive.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I have a lot more experience dealing with people than most have. I'm a retired police officer. My last career I was a very successful sales manager.


When I hear/see people with experience and a success stories about their past life it makes me wonder - what went wrong so they are doing such a crappy gig-job now.... maybe they are bored to be successful?

BTW recent story from PAX, that a successful bank manager on his shiny top range Mercedes picks up an UberX PAX because he is saving on fuel when driving to/from his bank..... I am sorry WTF? I don't believe that a proper bank manager can be bothered...

If I am making $20+ per hour, why would I waste my time for $5-15 per hour? What is a point? Is it a kind of a self torture, bondage etc?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Lex5162 said:


> When I hear/see people with experience and a success stories about their past life it makes me wonder - what went wrong so they are doing such a crappy gig-job now.... maybe they are bored to be successful?
> 
> BTW recent story from PAX, that a successful bank manager on his shiny top range Mercedes picks up an UberX PAX because he is saving on fuel when driving to/from his bank..... I am sorry WTF? I don't believe that a proper bank manager can be bothered...
> 
> If I am making $20+ per hour, why would I waste my time for $5-15 per hour? What is a point? Is it a kind of a self torture, bondage etc?


Absolutely nothing went wrong. I'm retired at this point in my life. Ubering is an activity that gets me out of the house.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

R3drang3r said:


> Absolutely nothing went wrong. I'm retired at this point in my life. Ubering is an activity that gets me out of the house.


So is golf. The difference between Uber and golf is that you should have a much more Serene experience doing something like golf or surfing or hiking that you enjoy. If you enjoy cab driving as a hobby there's definitely something wrong with you.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> So is golf. The difference between Uber and golf is that you should have a much more Serene experience doing something like golf or surfing or hiking that you enjoy. If you enjoy cab driving as a hobby there's definitely something wrong with you.


Who, in the world, are you to judge someone else's retirement or what they enjoy?

Many people, in retirement, enjoy doing things they enjoy that also generate income.

I now utilize Uber for fun and extra money. And if that happens to bother someone? Tough luck. They are the ones with the problem.

This constant negativity is nothing but total insecurity by some drivers.

Don't like it? STOP DRIVING!

I love it.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Absolutely nothing went wrong. I'm retired at this point in my life. Ubering is an activity that gets me out of the house.


There are a lot of activities that people can enjoy when they are retired, but Uber is a must I guess....

Don't get me wrong, as a retired police officer you are set for the rest of your life, why would you spend your life driving a cab, if you can just go fishing? or playing a chess with your retired friends? Enjoy your life without those vomiting idiots who expect VIP treatment when paying $1 for the trip....?



MiamiKid said:


> Who, in the world, are you to judge someone else's retirement or what they enjoy?
> 
> Many people, in retirement, enjoy doing things they enjoy that also generate income.
> 
> ...


Hello, Uber employee!

You were referring to extra money, but you didn't mention a negative side of a such a "smart income" - where you destroy and seriously devaluate you vehicle. So your pension goes towards a smiling Uber and what you get is what you pay - means NO EARNINGS AT ALL, but you are living in a different world, world of Uber magic, where your work 80 hours/week to just be able to source another vehicle....

Hey, 80 hours for a retired person? WTF? That is how you BS people and enjoy your retirement?.... I hope you don't think that we can't do a simple calculations and believe your sales tactics....


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> So is golf. The difference between Uber and golf is that you should have a much more Serene experience doing something like golf or surfing or hiking that you enjoy. If you enjoy cab driving as a hobby there's definitely something wrong with you.


I wish I could get out and play a game of golf. Or go hiking, or take a nice long stroll by the lake.
Unfortunately I don't get around too well these days. Injuries that I sustained on the job years ago make it very difficult for me to walk.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lex5162 said:


> There are a lot of activities that people can enjoy when they are retired, but Uber is a must I guess....
> 
> Don't get me wrong, as a retired police officer you are set for the rest of your life, why would you spend your life driving a cab, if you can just go fishing? or playing a chess with your retired friends? Enjoy your life without those vomiting idiots who expect VIP treatment when paying $1 for the trip....?
> 
> ...


Very uneducated and lower class response. 
Judgemental and insecure. And you know notthing about me or who I am.

Absolutely shocking this would bother you.

If you're still driving? Feel very sorry for you.

If you respond, will never see it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Who, in the world, are you to judge someone else's retirement or what they enjoy?
> 
> Many people, in retirement, enjoy doing things they enjoy that also generate income.
> 
> ...


I used to have your back, until I was on the wrong side of your attack. Oh wow that rhymes LOL. Anyways, you're a completely toxic person and I see why people fight you. Have a nice day!



MiamiKid said:


> Very uneducated and lower class response.
> Judgemental and insecure. And you know notthing about me or who I am.
> 
> Absolutely shocking this would bother you.
> ...


Cowardly attack and hide position. Expected.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

You wrote, "

Don't get me wrong, as a retired police officer you are set for the rest of your life, why would you spend your life driving a cab, if you can just go fishing? or playing a chess with your retired friends? Enjoy your life without those vomiting idiots who expect VIP treatment when paying $1 for the trip....".

PO's are not set for the rest of their lives, trust me. I live comfortably. My bills are paid at the end of the month. 

Because of physical limitations there's a lot of things I can't do. Living alone you don't have a lot of interaction with people.
I don't do the bar crowd. I did when I first started to drive. Uber doesn't compensate enough to be abused by drunk idiots.
Now when I'm tired of sitting around the house I'll jump in my car and go drive. I go out during the daytime. Between 10 a.m. and 2 p.m. . Or I'll do Saturdays and Sundays during the daytime. I don't like to do traffic.
I've always loved to drive. As long as I can remember. Got my license when I was 16. I've driven every type of a vehicle you could imagine. From lights and sirens wailing doing 120mph. To cruising through the Rockies on a Harley. Driving a big Kenworth 18 wheeler from NY to San Francisco. I've driven in 48 states. Lots of good times and memories.
I still love to drive. Since I started Ubering I've seen so many parts of the Valley(not talking about the hood). Beautiful areas I wouldn't of seen otherwise. Countless sunrises and sunsets.
Plus I get to meet new people everyday. People from all over. Different countries, cultures, beliefs etc. I have a lot of fun.
The biggest difference between you and I is, I do it because I want to. You probably do it because you have to.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I used to have your back, until I was on the wrong side of your attack. Oh wow that rhymes LOL. Anyways, you're a completely toxic person and I see why people fight you. Have a nice day!
> 
> 
> Cowardly attack and hide position. Expected.


Totally disagree with your logic. And let me point out: Am not the one on the attack here whatsoever. None.

Merely defending those who have been attacked, and denouncing this offensive name calling. BTW: Will continue.

If someone criticizes my personal reasons for driving Uber? Am going to attack back and hard. The previous post has, absolutely, zero idea of my financial situation, and whether or not, it works for me. It would be an impossibility for him to know.

So, when myself, or anyone else for that matter, is put down for something they happen to enjoy? 
Yes, going to counter attack.

And as for the obscene name calling? It has no place in the business, or professional, environment. It is not tolerated in any industry. Period.

My two cents.

Have a good day. ?



R3drang3r said:


> You wrote, "
> 
> Don't get me wrong, as a retired police officer you are set for the rest of your life, why would you spend your life driving a cab, if you can just go fishing? or playing a chess with your retired friends? Enjoy your life without those vomiting idiots who expect VIP treatment when paying $1 for the trip....".
> 
> ...


Great attitude and well stated.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Totally disagree with your logic. And let me point out: Am not the one on the attack here whatsoever. None.
> 
> Merely defending those who have been attacked, and denouncing this offensive name calling. BTW: Will continue.
> 
> ...


No one asked you to come to someone's defense. That's white knighting.
I'm being nice so far. Don't push me and don't ever get up in my face again.
I survived driving a cab in an urban environment for 22 years, much of it on night shift.
Whatever you think you bring to the table probably will not phase me in the slightest.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Golf pffft, dumbest thing ever created.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> PO's are not set for the rest of their lives, trust me. I live comfortably. My bills are paid at the end of the month.
> 
> Because of physical limitations there's a lot of things I can't do. Living alone you don't have a lot of interaction with people.
> I don't do the bar crowd. I did when I first started to drive. Uber doesn't compensate enough to be abused by drunk idiots.
> ...


When I said "set for life" I meant that you won't struggle to pay your bills, go out... unless you don't spend your money wisely, like people who go to the pub every night and play pokies, buy lottery tickets etc Ofcourse I didn't mean that you are a rich guy now and can do whatever you want/buy whatever you want.

You said you have physical limitations. Well I am sorry to hear it, but surely you can go fishing maybe with some retired friends? Some activities which do not involve a lot of physical stress... Maybe woodworking, say making a chopping boards, something light... Play chess.... I don't know, we are all different and have different interests and abilities/skills etc

I am not driving during day time as I have other thing to do, BTW in my area you won't make money doing it during day.... so only on Fri+Sat nights, when you deal with 1 idiot per every 10 customers. That formula works for me. Sometimes I am lucky and only getting 1 per every 15-20max. I look at this gig as a side income, I like driving, I don't have problem to to 12h of completely non-stop driving. I do enjoy to chat with decent people etc but.... I can see a lot of negative sides, such as physical damage to the vehicle, high mileage, emotional stress etc for a very little income. A lot of people who has 5000 trips on clock don't even understand how to read "earnings", they tell riders that they are making $400 a day and very happy about it... being your own boss etc. $400 a day x 5 days = $2000 x 4 weeks = $8000 a month. Is this true? I don't believe them.



MiamiKid said:


> Very uneducated and lower class response.
> Judgemental and insecure. And you know notthing about me or who I am.
> 
> Absolutely shocking this would bother you.
> ...


I don't care if you gonna see it or not.
HERE is a place where people sharing their opinions, expressing their views etc.
You may or may not like it but it is what it is.
You can also read, interpret and understand it in a different ways...

I guess using your words: your response is (in fact!) judgmental, so I guess you treat yourself as a very educated person which provides a higher class responses.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Don't like it? STOP DRIVING!


I did...April 2017. Don't regret it one bit.


----------

